# Charo denuncia en Twitter acoso de repartidor de MRW, el zasca que recibió después le deja el culo como la entrada del túnel de la A6



## Black War Greymon (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Black War Greymon (20 Ago 2022)

Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.

Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).

Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (20 Ago 2022)

Y estos seres ¿inmundos? tienen presunción de veracidad frente a cualquier hombre por el hecho de ser hombres y ellas las portadoras de un coño.

Seguid votando a escoria y aplaudid a unidAs podemAs, el partido-picadero de un cheposo con coleta.


----------



## crash2012 (20 Ago 2022)

En que se diferencia un BABOSO DE UN GALAN?

EL GALAN MIDE 1.90 ,y tiene el cuerpo de superman


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (20 Ago 2022)

No esta la cosa en Hezpaña como para bromear con Charos en tu puesto de trabajo.


----------



## Black War Greymon (20 Ago 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> En que se diferencia un BABOSO DE UN GALAN?
> 
> EL GALAN MIDE 1.90 ,y tiene el cuerpo de superman



Exacto


----------



## cuartango (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



¡Exacto! qué grande es Rollo, está transformando las vidas de muchos hombres para bien.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Ago 2022)

A mi no se me ocurriría intentar ligar con una cogiendo su número de ningun trabajo, en todo caso presencialmente al entregarle el paquete.

Mal los dos.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Ago 2022)

Utilizar un numero conseguido en el curro para intentar meterla en caliente es lo mas lamentable que escucho desde hace tiempo.

Despido fulminante.


----------



## HurreKin (20 Ago 2022)

El tío bien despedido está , ella sin novedad


----------



## zeromus44 (20 Ago 2022)

Tío planchabragas betazo y protocharo humillando al simp y buscando atención y likes en redes sociales. ¿Y la noticia?


----------



## MarioBroh (20 Ago 2022)

Si responde directamente “quien eres?” sin decir hola ni nada es bandera roja, a no tocar no con un palo.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Charo subnormal con ganas de llamar la atención.

Baboso subnormal con ganas de perder el trabajo.

Yo solo veo a un par de típicos hezpañordos.

Sigan circulando.


----------



## Murray's (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.




De 6 pies nada, ya piden 6'1 osea 185cm minimo


----------



## Komanche O_o (20 Ago 2022)

Marchando Viogen veraniega para el ligon impertinente....


----------



## Murray's (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Charo subnormal con ganas de llamar la atención.
> 
> Baboso subnormal con ganas de perder el trabajo.
> 
> ...




Pues vaya trabajo, currar en mrw...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ago 2022)

Lo de siempre

Tia que tiene una oportunidad de humillar a un onvre y la aprovecha, entre las risas de la sociedad que aplauda

Aunque bien por el twittero que saca eso, pero realmente, ese no es el argumetno. Todo el mundo sabe que esa es una psicopata que quiere humillar a un pringao, y que la narrativa es lo de menos, lo importante es que puede hacerlo y se descojona por ello


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que creo que se ha pasado. No solo es que haya pública una conversación privada, sino que además define acoso como un hola guapa. Si bien es cierto que no debería haber cogido datos privados de un cliente, también es cierto que se está desnaturalizando el ligoteo, y encima lo ha mandado al paro cuando la cosa está fatal, debería haberlo bloqueado y a otra cosa, o en todo cado demandarlo a la policía o contactar con la empresa directamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues vaya trabajo, currar en mrw...



Posiblemente le da igual perder el trabajo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (20 Ago 2022)

Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.

De derechas!!!

VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!


----------



## Black War Greymon (20 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> 
> De derechas!!!
> 
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



No jodas


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> 
> De derechas!!!
> 
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



lol


----------



## Cruzado (20 Ago 2022)

Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.

A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.

Que se mueran los feos, coño!


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



el problema no es ese, sino que haga público algo que puede solucionar simplemente hablando, le dice que no le interesa y que le deje y solucionado, pero no, tiene que subirlo a internet, causar un despido y humillarlo públicamente. Si tiene miedo o lo que sea puede denunciarlo a la policía y a la empresa, pero el tio tampoco se merece que lo humille de forma pública.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## El centinela (20 Ago 2022)

Viendo sus fotos en twitter pienso que no merece la pena perder el trabajo por intentar ligar con ella


----------



## Black War Greymon (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espavilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Predica entonces con el ejemplo



Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



La cuestión radica, payaso, en que si a mi me entra una gorda de 1,50 no la puedo meter en prisión con mi testimonio, pero al revés si.

Si no lo entiendes te hacemos un dibujo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!




¿Quién se queja? Solo se señala la contradicción del comportamiento fuera de entornos de ligoteo: jijijijeo frente a 016

Por otra parte cualquier gorda de 1,50 en paro y antipática tiene mil omeguillas dispuestos a ligar con ella y a aguantarla. A ver si salimos un poquito mas de la habitación de casa de los papis y nos fijamos cómo funciona el mundo. Joder qué ridículo siempre con los manginas aliades.


----------



## Apocalipsis (20 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que en este caso no le falta razón a la Charo.

No se puede hacer uso de los datos personales de nadie para ligar.

Es una situación desagradable y hace bien en quejarse.

Conviene condenar estos abusos porque si los justificamos es cuando damos argumentos a las feminazis para que nos jodan la vida ante cualquier situación.

Precisamente eso es lo que esperan de nosotros, que demos por bueno cualquier acoso para acusar de que defendemos a cualquier violador.


----------



## notengodeudas (20 Ago 2022)

Aún me retumba el portátil después del zasca que se lleva la protoCharo

El repartidor bien despedido está.


----------



## Cruzado (20 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> el problema no es ese, sino que haga público algo que puede solucionar simplemente hablando, le dice que no le interesa y que le deje y solucionado, pero no, tiene que subirlo a internet, causar un despido y humillarlo públicamente. Si tiene miedo o lo que sea puede denunciarlo a la policía y a la empresa, pero el tio tampoco se merece que lo humille de forma pública.



Pues para mi hacer eso si que es para que el subnormal sea humillado y aprenda la leccion, solo se hace eso si en el momento de conocerse existe un feeling muy fuerte, vamos, que la tia ponga sonrrisa de oreja a oreja, "que bien hueles" y demas cosas que te dice una tia cuando le molas- si realmente les gustas van a saco- . Ademas a su empresa la puede meter en un lio gordo por la LPD

"0" pena , no se puede ir de sobrado haciendo esas cosas, y lo he visto a veces con tios que dan "asco/pena" , supongo que a base de ser rechazados 100 veces, una vez ligaran (porque la tia no tiene nada mejor)

PD: Si alguno se ofende que se joda, a unos les toca riqueza, otros inteligencia, otros belleza...a algunos todo junto, y a otros nada. El mundo es injusto, ir a llorar al rio y a pedir cuentas a vuestra santa madre por haber obtenido un especimen "justito".


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Pues para mi hacer eso si que es para que subnormal sea humillado y aprenda la leccion, solo se hace eso si en el momento de conocerse existe un feeling muy fuerte, vamos, que la tia ponga sonrrisa de oreja a oreja, "que bien hueles" y demas cosas que te dice una tia cuando le molas- si realmente les gustas van a saco- . Ademas a su empresa la puede meter en un lio gordo por la LPD
> 
> "0" pena , no se puede ir de sobrado haciendo esas cosas, y lo he visto a veces con tios que dan "asco/pena" , supongo que a base de ser rechazados 100 veces, una vez ligaran (porque la tia no tiene nada mejor)
> 
> PD: Si alguno se ofende que se joda, a unos les toca riqueza, otros inteligencia, otros belleza...a algunos todo junto, y a otros nada. El mundo es injusto, ir a llorar al rio y a pedir cuentas a vuestra santa madre por haber obtenido un especimen "justito".



espero que no seas de esos que luego se quejan de que cada vez menos gente quiere socializar y que está fatal de la cabeza, porque macho manda cojones que justifiques el humillar públicamente a una persona.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Eso no es una CHARO



A esto vendría, si la mozuela no tendrá ni 25 años...



De hecho es una VOXera


----------



## pedrete72 (20 Ago 2022)

Enésimo caso de tía normalita/feucha que busca enseñar en internet que un baboso ha intentado ligar con ella. 
Las tías pibones nunca hacen esto porque están acostumbradas.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Ago 2022)

Tenemos que ponerle nombre a esta forma de actuar. Aprendamos de los comunistas, que se inventanm términos y nos bombardean con ellos en los medios. Un piropo es delito si te lo hace un obrero feo y sudado desde su C15. Pero si te lo dice un "buenorro" desde su BMW de 200 mil euros es un halago e incita a la mujer a "profundizar la relación".

Podríamos llamarlo *asquerofobia*, porque para determinadas mujeres, especialmente las progresistas, un hombre feo y pobre es un asqueroso. Llevémoslo al Congreso y que lo incluyan como motivo de delito de odio 'propio de las mujeres hacia los hombres'. Porque un hombre, si la moza lo merece, no mirará si tiene pasta o puede conseguir algo distinto de ella que su amor.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A esto vendría, si la mozuela no tendrá ni 25 años...
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho es una VOXera



Rojas o voxeras da igual,

la mayoría de mujeres en España están infectadas por la basura feminista.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (20 Ago 2022)

Como perder tu trabajo en dos mensajes. De todas formas, no se entra a una desconocida por wasap y menos aún siendo un simple repartidor. Si te gusta la tipa al menos ten los arrestos de decírselo a la cara y demostrando ser un tío sano. Hay muchas tías a las que eso les gusta. Es un poco creepy coger un dato privado y utilizar la forma de comunicación propia de un voyeur salido. La fulana también es despreciable por hacerlo público con afán de humillar al pobre gañán, pero la cagada es del caranchoa por no conocer las reglas del juego o saltarselas a la torera sin arte ni gracia. Para esas cosas ya está el tinder.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Como perder tu trabajo en dos mensajes. De todas formas, no se entra a una desconocida por wasap y menos aún siendo un simple repartidor. Si te gusta la tipa al menos ten los arrestos de decírselo a la cara y demostrando ser un tío sano. Hay muchas tías a las que eso les gusta. Es un poco creepy coger un dato privado y utilizar la forma de comunicación propia de un voyeur salido. La fulana también es despreciable por hacerlo público con afán de humillar al pobre gañán, pero la cagada es del caranchoa por no conocer las reglas del juego o saltarselas a la torera sin arte ni gracia. Para esas cosas ya está el tinder.



+1 es tan sencillo como lanzar alguna indirecta, o qué cojones, decirle que te ha gustado y que la invitas a cenar un día, viendo su reacción ya tal, joder si yo currase repartiendo o visitando casas me hincharía a follar o al menos intentarlo.

Pero lo que no puedes hacer es ir en modo creepy agarrando números por tu cuenta. Eso es de cobarde y BETA y además te puede pasar esto que vemos aquí.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Hace semanas publicó algo similar, esta tía es subnormal.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Ago 2022)

El de MRW ha cometido un error de libro de primero de EGB...Puede ser despedido sin problema alguno sin indenización por indisciplina al desobedecer las normas de la compañía.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (20 Ago 2022)

otra campaña de concienciación del ministerio de la feminazi ireno?


----------



## notengodeudas (20 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> +1 es tan sencillo como lanzar alguna indirecta, o qué cojones, decirle que te ha gustado y que la invitas a cenar un día, viendo su reacción ya tal, joder si yo currase repartiendo o visitando casas me hincharía a follar o al menos intentarlo.
> 
> Pero lo que no puedes hacer es ir en modo creepy agarrando números por tu cuenta. Eso es de cobarde y BETA y además te puede pasar esto que vemos aquí.



El repartidor, el butanero del SXXI


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hace semanas publicó algo similar, esta tía es subnormal.



Anda que no hay tías con la escopeta cargada deseando demostrar su empoderamiento.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

No os lo perdáis...

*ESTA PETARDA ES FALANGISTA*


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Anda que no hay tías con la escopeta cargada deseando demostrar su empoderamiento.



Es eso, una mongola con ganas de dar la nota,

la pava es una falangista  

que vota a VOX

y se hace fotos en las iglesias enseñando escote y culazo, muy católica ella,

además de que es otra femiloca de mierda,

España da asco, rojos de mierda por un lado y subnormales patriotas pacos por el otro.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hace semanas publicó algo similar, esta tía es subnormal.



Parece obsesionada con mandar al paro a todo el que interactúe con ella. ¡¡¡¡Qué fijación tiene la tipa!!!!

Camareros, cuidado, no os acerquéis a esta tipa para ver qué quiere pedir, que perdéis vuestro empleo.

Ojalá ella misma pierda su trabajo a ver si le hace tanta gracia... claro que lo mismo es una perroflauta nini.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ago 2022)

Me alegraría que despidieran al subnormal del repartidor. Pero esta está lejos de ser una súper feminista empoderada. Es más facha que Santi el Paguitas.


----------



## Euler (20 Ago 2022)

Claro, al no poner la coma del vocativo ella se percató de que era un perdedor.


----------



## circodelia2 (20 Ago 2022)

Desde luego se ha pasao diciendole guapa. 
Al calabozo de los huelebragas
....


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Me alegraría que despidieran al subnormal del repartidor. Pero esta está lejos de ser una súper feminista empoderada. Es más facha que Santi el Paguitas.



Acaso crees que para ser feminista subnormal hay que ser de "izquierdas"?

Esa mierda está 24 horas en la TV, series y películas, les tiene el cerebro frito s casi todas,

esta tía es la típica mongola que quiere exhibirse y dar la nota en las RRSS como cualquier otra instarramera,

solo que en vez de soltar chorradas del heteropatriarcado y la cosificación mientras enseña el culo...

esta suelta chorradas de la patria, la bandera y dios, por supuesto enseñando el culo.


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> En que se diferencia un BABOSO DE UN GALAN?
> 
> EL GALAN MIDE 1.90 ,y tiene el cuerpo de superman



Nop..

El baboso puede ser una persona muy guapa.

El galán, lo es mas por su educación que por su belleza, puede ser incluso mas feo que el anterior.


----------



## Autómata (20 Ago 2022)

No solo el despido (que ya ves.....es lo de menos....esas empresas deben de tener un rotación de personal tremenda). Es que las multas por incumplir la ley de protección de datos son descomunales para casos graves (este si se vuelve mediático...) . Le puede caer una demanda por daños y perjuicios por parte de la empresa si ésta tiene todo bien atado.


----------



## Khazario (20 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que el tipo tiene pelotas de hacer eso sabiendo como está el percal con las mujeres en este país desguazado.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A mi no se me ocurriría intentar ligar con una cogiendo su número de ningun trabajo, en todo caso presencialmente al entregarle el paquete.
> 
> Mal los dos.



Se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (20 Ago 2022)

Una chorrona que poe soltar un parida decincuentona malfollada poe una red social ya es ejemplo de generalizacion.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (20 Ago 2022)

Ese tio es tonto del to a quien se le ocurre nada mas que a el, si voy por una acera y biene una mujer me cambio de acera ( en el buen sentido cabrones)a si tal cual lo digo,


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Yo comprendo a la chica, se ha explicado perfectamente.

Los datos que un cliente se los proporciona a ciertas empresas, son datos privados protegidos por la ley de protección de datos. Si yo entrego mis datos a una empresa y luego aparece una loca de la empresa a la que le proporcione los datos acosándome por teléfono habría echo lo mismo.

Podría haberlo denunciado por privado, pero MRW se lavaría las manos. La otra opción seria ir a juicio lo que me causaría problemas de tiempo y dinero. Quizás en 2025 haya resolución.

Publicarlo en las redes sociales es mas rápido y efectivo:

MRW le pedirá disculpas públicamente.
Al trabajador lo despedirán o lo cambiaran de ruta.

Mas efectivo que la justicia nacional, si os fijáis, últimamente casi todos denuncian en las redes sociales en vez de en los juzgados por ese motivo.

Si la gente recurre a las redes sociales es por la mierda de justicia en el pais que vivimos.









Condenado por violar a una jornalera y amenazarla con despedirla si lo contaba: no irá a la cárcel y hará un curso


La Audiencia Provincial de la Región de Murcia ha condenado a dos años de prisión a un hombre de 67 años por violar a una jornalera que trabajaba en la finca agrícola de Mula,...




www.elmundo.es













Dos policías que violaron a una chica de 18 años evitan la cárcel tras un pacto entre la Fiscalía y las partes a cambio de un curso de educación sexual


Los agentes, de la Policía Local de Estepona, fueron condenados en primavera a dos años de prisión, pero su pena se ha suspendido gracias al acuerdo de todas las partes




elpais.com













La defensa de Griñán se plantea el recurso de amparo y el indulto como vías para evitar la cárcel


El abogado del expresidente, que espera a conocer la sentencia y los votos discrepantes, apunta a priori a un recurso ante el Constitucional y una solicitud de perdón al Gobierno como posibilidades




www.infolibre.es













La Fiscalía ofreció a Shakira sustituir la pena de cárcel por una multa


La cantante colombiana planteó sin éxito dos acuerdos que limitaban su responsabilidad y rechazó las dos propuestas de las acusaciones




elpais.com


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Lo de siempre, el tío despedido y humillado y para ella es un miércoles normal, de los que vienen en negro en el calendario.

HIJA DE PUTA


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lo de siempre, el tío despedido y humillado y para ella es un miércoles normal, de los que vienen en negro en el calendario.
> 
> HIJA DE PUTA



El tio despedido estará bien despedido.

Esta metiendo a la empresa en un problema acosando a chicas cogiendo el telefono de la base de datos de MRW.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

A mi lo de guapa me parece que sobra.

Y lo de denunciar en Twitter también


----------



## djvan (20 Ago 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Utilizar un numero conseguido en el curro para intentar meterla en caliente es lo mas lamentable que escucho desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Despido fulminante.



Aquí muchos tienen el cerebro podrido..

Una cosa es el feminazismo y la Irene Montero y otra lo que tú dices.. una persona trabajando no se puede tomar esas libertades es una falta de
Respeto y si es una tía y me llama a mi llamándome guapo igual pongo una queja en el corte inglés igualmente


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A mi lo de guapa me parece que sobra.
> 
> Y lo de denunciar en Twitter también



Si se lo denunciase a la empresa se habrían reído de ella... Probablemente no habrá sido la primera vez.

La justicia española es lenta, cara y mala.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Ago 2022)

De Vox tenía que ser la PUTARRACA ESTA


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Si se lo denunciase a la empresa se habrían reído de ella... Probablemente no habrá sido la primera vez.
> 
> La justicia española es lenta, cara y mala.



Denuncias a protección de datos y ya


----------



## Tronio (20 Ago 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Aquí muchos tienen el cerebro podrido..
> 
> Una cosa es el feminazismo y la Irene Montero y otra lo que tú dices.. una persona trabajando no se puede tomar esas libertades es una falta de
> Respeto y si es una tía y me llama a mi llamándome guapo igual pongo una queja en el corte inglés igualmente



Ya quisieras tú


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

A las mujeres, ni con el palo de otro.

Las leyes las han convertido en kriptonita en España al paso que va la cosa, contratar a una mujer para un trabajo va a ser igual que contratar un oso polar: agradable a la vista pero no sabes cuando puede ponerse nervioso y arrasar con todo.


----------



## Karlb (20 Ago 2022)

Vaya estómago tiene el repartidor.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (20 Ago 2022)

Guapa hoy en día es acoso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Me alegraría que despidieran al subnormal del repartidor. Pero esta está lejos de ser una súper feminista empoderada. Es más facha que Santi el Paguitas.



Es facha por que en su entorno de cayetanos eso es guay pero mentalmente no deja de ser una puta feminazi. Es la típica que va de fachilla y leugo se acuesta con varios mamadous.


----------



## djvan (20 Ago 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> Ya quisieras tú



Igual el problema es ese que yo no estoy tan necesitado ni he tenido carencias y distingo la calle, el tonteo normal o una discoteca respecto al trato en el trabajo con alguien que no te ha dado pie a nada y en sitios que no procede .


----------



## Akira. (20 Ago 2022)

Hezpañolordos destruyéndose entre ellos.


----------



## Genis Vell (20 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo comprendo a la chica, se ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> Los datos que un cliente se los proporciona a ciertas empresas, son datos privados protegidos por la ley de protección de datos. Si yo entrego mis datos a una empresa y luego aparece una loca de la empresa a la que le proporcione los datos acosándome por teléfono habría echo lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Todo ok hasta que es un hombre el que se queja en las redes de una torda y todos son, "hombre arréglalo en privado" "así no, pobrecita" "encima que se atreve a dar el paso" "nos la cojemos con papel de fumar eh macho" así que ok pero para todos.


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Denuncias a protección de datos y ya



Y tardaran años, para ponerle una multita de la que pueda reirse MRW.

Si protección de datos funcionase correctamente, no pasarían estas cosas muy habituales en las empresas. Las empresas se follan a protección de datos como quieren. Y no solo las empresas, los ayuntamientos...


----------



## Don Luriio (20 Ago 2022)

Igual la tipa está buena y zorreo al chaval. Yo no le culpo, ligar no es fácil.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> El tio despedido estará bien despedido.
> 
> Esta metiendo a la empresa en un problema acosando a chicas cogiendo el telefono de la base de datos de MRW.



*Pero que cojones acoso. Si le esta pidiendo permiso para hablar al segundo mensaje.*

A nivel penal ahi no hay nada, cero, nothing, nasti de plasti. Y prote de datos: el tiene el movil porque le viene en los datos de entrega y es un uso razonable. Ni siquiera con la ley antipiropos que promulgaron hace un año y pico: el le pregunta si puede hablar.

Lo unico es que la empresa lo eche con un despido improcedente, que si se busca un buen abogado lo tumba en SMAC o en magistratura, porque no hay agarraderas ahi. Aunque imagino que con la basura de contrato que tendra el chaval en vez de un disciplinario le daran 20 dias que sera muchisimo menos que lo que les cuesta moverse a arbitrio o a juicio.

A mi me tuvo una tia despechada a dieta de 20-30 mensajes diarios y fui a los maderos y me dijeron que como no corria riesgo mi vida, eso no era acoso. Y eran SMS, inbloqueables en esa epoca, tuve que cambiar de numero en un movil profesional, con lo que conlleva.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Ago 2022)

Menudo retraso se gasta el menda


----------



## Progretón (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Usted es un ejemplo de esa "privilegiada" genética: compresión lectora cero, señal de poca inteligencia. No se echa en cara que una mujer pase de un feo, se echa en cara que le denuncie por acoso por ser feo.


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> *Pero que cojones acoso. Si le esta pidiendo permiso para hablar al segundo mensaje.*



Pero la chica no le proporciono el teléfono, se lo proporciono a MRW.

El de MRW lo cogió de la base de datos para ligarse a la clienta.

Vamos que le gusto la chavala y hurgo en la base de datos con tal de ligar con ella.

La base de datos de una empresa no esta para eso, no es Tinder.


----------



## Sardónica (20 Ago 2022)

Aquí tenemos la persona que apoya la teoría de acoso terrorífico de la tuitera clasista.






De traca.


----------



## Risitas (20 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Usted es un ejemplo de esa "privilegiada" genética: compresión lectora cero, señal de poca inteligencia. No se echa en cara que una mujer pase de un feo, se echa en cara que le denuncie por acoso por ser feo.



Y sabes quien es el repartidor? no se le ve en la foto.


----------



## Feriri88 (20 Ago 2022)

Fijo que era panchito


----------



## Pajirri (20 Ago 2022)

quiten mi foto


----------



## Rojelio Medio (20 Ago 2022)

Feminazi random. El chico le ha dicho son rodeos y educadamente quien es y si puede escribirle.
Chico: hola soy el que te acaba de dejar un paquete. Puedo escribirte?
Loca feminazi: Oh Dios mío, soy una mujer y me están violando por Whatsapp!!! Que vengan los GEOS o algo!!!


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Igual la tipa está buena y zorreo al chaval. Yo no le culpo, ligar no es fácil.



Es otra posibilidad, que la pava se sintiera esa mañana motomami chicken teriyaki y enhebrara hilo un rato con el mensajero, y de ahi que el cretino del mensajero se pensara que habia margen para jugarsela. Se lo merece por tonto: a las tias, ni con el palo del vecino de otro.


----------



## skinnyemail (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Los pagafantas de MRW como no dando la razón. Puta Charocracia. Faltan sogas en este país.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 Ago 2022)

Parece que le gusta la tortura de toros









La Resurrección de Morante


Morante volvió ayer a La Maestranza en su resurrección, trasmutado en un dios que volvía del exilio y convertido en el señor de Sevilla. Se abría la calle Adriano a su paso hacia el Ba…




martagirona.wordpress.com


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Los pagafantas de MRW como no dando la razón. Puta Charocracia. Faltan sogas en este país.



Bien hecho.
A mi me habria faltado tiempo para echarlo a la puta calle, los retrasados mentales cuanto mas lejos mejor y mas si te pueden meter en un problema legal.
Usar datos personales sin permiso, casi seguro procedente instantaneo.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Feminazi random. El chico le ha dicho son rodeos y educadamente quien es y si puede escribirle.
> Chico: hola soy el que te acaba de dejar un paquete. Puedo escribirte?
> Loca feminazi: Oh Dios mío, soy una mujer y me están violando por Whatsapp!!! Que vengan los GEOS o algo!!!



Después ella va llamando "buenorro" a un médico,

si un hombre llama buenorra a cualquier Charo sanitaria le cae toda la horda de femilocas.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Aún me retumba el portátil después del zasca que se lleva la protoCharo
> 
> El repartidor bien despedido está.



Algo ha pasado porque en el post inicial no aprecio el zasca. En algún momento alguien ha editado algo en algún sitio.


----------



## nate (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Pues para mi hacer eso si que es para que el subnormal sea humillado y aprenda la leccion, solo se hace eso si en el momento de conocerse existe un feeling muy fuerte, vamos, que la tia ponga sonrrisa de oreja a oreja, "que bien hueles" y demas cosas que te dice una tia cuando le molas- si realmente les gustas van a saco- . Ademas a su empresa la puede meter en un lio gordo por la LPD
> 
> "0" pena , no se puede ir de sobrado haciendo esas cosas, y lo he visto a veces con tios que dan "asco/pena" , supongo que a base de ser rechazados 100 veces, una vez ligaran (porque la tia no tiene nada mejor)
> 
> PD: Si alguno se ofende que se joda, a unos les toca riqueza, otros inteligencia, otros belleza...a algunos todo junto, y a otros nada. El mundo es injusto, ir a llorar al rio y a pedir cuentas a vuestra santa madre por haber obtenido un especimen "justito".



Tampoco te ofendas tu si ese espécimen "justito" se hace cirujano y algún día tiene tu asquerosa vida de alfa de pacotilla entre sus manos y piensa.... bueno, a este que le den por culo, haré lo mínimo y si muere QUE LE DEN POR CULO.

No llores como una niña. Que lo harás. Porque sois todos así de retrasados y cobardes. Cuando tenéis la sarten por el mando vais de chulitos perdonavidas. Cuando otro la tiene en detrimento de la vuestra... os ponéis muy empaticos y tal.

MUERETE YA HIJO DE PUTA SICOPATA.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar



Revisad


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162297
> 
> 
> *Primera frase:* dificil ya que no hay _culpa in vigilando_ ni hay perjuicio alguno mas allá de un enfado (subjetivo) de la tia, que entra en el campo de sus sentimientitos particulares y que puede resolver con una queja, pero ni de coña en el de los supuestos de hecho penales.
> ...



Simplemente por:

1- no haber eliminado el teléfono de la persona una vez hecha la entrega
2- haber usado el número de teléfono para algo distinto a la entrega del paquete

la AEPD puede follarse a MRW y al repartidor.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Algo ha pasado porque en el post inicial no aprecio el zasca. En algún momento alguien ha editado algo en algún sitio.



No lo has pillado.
La cuotean con un comentario suyo anterior.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Jajajajjajajajaja!


----------



## magnificent (20 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajajajaj

Y la hezpañola tiene en su perfil una bandera de Hezpaña, una cruz y sale en el valle de los caídos 

Osea, que esto es una feminazi de derechas, imaginad las feminazis hezpañolas de izquierdas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Feminazi random. El chico le ha dicho son rodeos y educadamente quien es y si puede escribirle.
> Chico: hola soy el que te acaba de dejar un paquete. Puedo escribirte?
> Loca feminazi: Oh Dios mío, soy una mujer y me están violando por Whatsapp!!! Que vengan los GEOS o algo!!!



Lo siento pero no, la actitud del repartidor merece despido.

Da igual lo educado que sea, ha aprovechado los datos privados obtenidos durante su trabajo y sin la autorización de la chica.

Soy 100% antiespañordas, pero en éste caso la tia tiene toda la razón.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No lo has pillado.
> La cuotean con un comentario suyo anterior.



¿Qué quote es ése?






Y si voy al enlace del twitter, me encuentro esta puta mierda:






Sigo sin ver el anunciado zasca. El OP no da lo que promete.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Ago 2022)

si estuviera bueno no tendría ni que andar mandando mensajitos demigrantes. Le cogía el paquete con ganas.


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer,



Vamos 18 años tarde. Y no verás ningún partido político que defienda el art 14 de la constitución y pida revisar la sentencia del TC. Ninguno.
Para otras sentencias bien que alzan la voz.

*Artículo 14*

_Los españoles son iguales ante la ley, sin que pueda prevalecer discriminación alguna por razón de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social_​

__


----------



## Agosto (20 Ago 2022)

A una compañera de curro le pasó algo parecido. Iba acompañado a su padre en una ambulancia al hospital, esa misma tarde el ambulanciero le escribió pidiéndole rollo. Le mandó ATPC.
No es de recibo aprovecharse de los datos de una persona con unos fines para usarlos en otros. Hay mucho descerebrado y hay que pararles los pies en este sentido porque si no esto sería jauja.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No os lo perdáis...
> 
> *ESTA PETARDA ES FALANGISTA*



T_D_S P_T_S significa T_D_S.

Cuando los moros no las dejan tener redes sociales, es por algo.


----------



## djvan (20 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Los pagafantas de MRW como no dando la razón. Puta Charocracia. Faltan sogas en este país.




Sinceramente tenéis que dar gracias a la época en la que habéis nacido.

Hace 40 años usar un teléfono que no te han dado para acosar/ entrometerse o molestar a una mujer acababa que el padre, hijo o novio te daban una paliza de espanto.

Así sin leyes, ni despidos. Rápido y efectivo


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Ago 2022)

asco de zorras, le dice que no está interesada y punto, si insiste bloqueo y fiesta

en vez de eso a montar un numerito charero pa que echen al pringao

asco de españordas de mierda


----------



## Euler (20 Ago 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> Guapa hoy en día es acoso.



No, pero decírselo a un cliente está fuera de lugar


----------



## Euler (20 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Feminazi random. El chico le ha dicho son rodeos y educadamente quien es y si puede escribirle.
> Chico: hola soy el que te acaba de dejar un paquete. Puedo escribirte?
> Loca feminazi: Oh Dios mío, soy una mujer y me están violando por Whatsapp!!! Que vengan los GEOS o algo!!!



No veo apropiado el intentar ligar con un teléfono que es de un cliente. En todo caso, con lo de guapa se ha lucido.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Qué quote es ése?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1162336



¿Ves en la parte de abajo de la foto "samuel puyol"?

Pues el zasca es justo lo que escribe ése.


----------



## kdjdw (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Si tú eres feísimo gilipollas


----------



## kdjdw (20 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> No veo apropiado el intentar ligar con un teléfono que es de un cliente. En todo caso, con lo de guapa se ha lucido.



Yo he llamado a clientas y he salido con ellas. Pero no soy feo ni repartidor y la cosa cambia. Son simples hijas de puta.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Menuda hija de puta la marta esta de mierda, y menudo zasca se ha llevado la mierda esa, jojojo.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (20 Ago 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Utilizar un numero conseguido en el curro para intentar meterla en caliente es lo mas lamentable que escucho desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Despido fulminante.



Ya lo han puesto como respuesta al tweet; si en vez de repartidor Paco hubiese sido mensaje del negocio buenorro y le añades sexo turbio, la historia hubiera dado hasta para una trilogía para público charo.


----------



## Euler (20 Ago 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Yo he llamado a clientas y he salido con ellas. Pero no soy feo ni repartidor y la cosa cambia. Son simples hijas de puta.



Una mujer decente no sale de ninguna manera con alguien a quien ha conocido así.


----------



## pepeluismi (20 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> asco de zorras, le dice que no está interesada y punto, si insiste bloqueo y fiesta
> 
> en vez de eso a montar un numerito charero pa que echen al pringao
> 
> asco de españordas de mierda



Esto lo hacen más para subirse el ego y demostrar al resto de amigas todo lo que atrae que otra cosa


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

Pues que queréis que os diga el repartidor se ha robado un numero privado, saltando toda norma del trabajo, porque vio unos segundos a una mujer. Mujer con la que no tuvo ni interacción real ni contacto.

No es comparable con lo del medico. Ya pueda ser médico, policía, químico, fontanero o albañil.

La primera opción, la del repartidor, es un tipo que robo (importante aqui, robo) un número de teléfono de una usuaria para intentar ligar con alguien con la que ha tenido cero interacción y el otro podrían estar perfectamente ligando. Lo primero es acoso y lo segundo para nada. Ya si no entendemos eso creo que debemos apagar el movil y volver a meditar que hemos aprendido en esta vida.

¿Que ella lo haya denunciado por líkes? Ese es otro tema, pero comparar el robo de un numero privado de un total desconocido con un "jijeo" sano es cosa distinta.


----------



## empepinado (20 Ago 2022)

no metas la polla donde tengas la olla


----------



## Knight who says ni (20 Ago 2022)

Por huelebragas como el repartidor estamos como estamos...


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Ves en la parte de abajo de la foto "samuel puyol"?
> 
> Pues el zasca es justo lo que escribe ése.



Vale, ya lo veo, gracias @Profesor.Poopsnagle :






El plugin NoScript de Firefox me corta estas mierdas. Hace buena profilaxis, en verdad.

Si un médico la jijea, es bien. Si la jijea un repartidor de salario mínimo, montar pollo y despedir al desgraciado.

Un comportamiento perfectamente empático y compasivo.

Como ha dicho un conflorero antes en este hilo, muchas tías van con la escopeta cargada y al acecho a ver cuándo pueden dispararte a bocajarro y hacerte un roto, así demuestran su empoderamiento.


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Es facha por que en su entorno de cayetanos eso es guay pero mentalmente no deja de ser una puta feminazi. Es la típica que va de fachilla y leugo se acuesta con varios mamadous.



a la derecha en españa le han comido el tostadote, mas poca influencia cultural no pueden tener.

y las facciosas no existen, a su habitual cara dura y vagancia les añadimos su derecho de elegir el credo contrario en lo que les beneficia.


----------



## notengodeudas (20 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Algo ha pasado porque en el post inicial no aprecio el zasca. En algún momento alguien ha editado algo en algún sitio.



Mira a ver con este:


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Predica entonces con el ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la culpa de todo es de los arrastrados babosos como el "cruzado" ese.


----------



## Javito Putero (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Predica entonces con el ejemplo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la culpa de todo es de los arrastrados babosos como el "cruzado" ese.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (20 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo siento pero no, la actitud del repartidor merece despido.
> 
> Da igual lo educado que sea, ha aprovechado los datos privados obtenidos durante su trabajo y sin la autorización de la chica.
> 
> Soy 100% antiespañordas, pero en éste caso la tia tiene toda la razón.



Problemas del primer mundo.
A) decir no quiero.
B) montar el drama en Twitter y tener mis 5 minutos de fama entre los retrasados mentales.

La actitud no merece despido, el chico a sido educado, se a presentado y ha pedido permiso para hablarle.

No hay duda de que la sociedad de está volviendo gilipollas.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A mi no se me ocurriría intentar ligar con una cogiendo su número de ningun trabajo, en todo caso presencialmente al entregarle el paquete.
> 
> Mal los dos.



Lo tuyo es intento de "jijeo" se lo puede tomar mal pero lo entenderá, robarse un movil con alguien que igual hablo ¿5 segundos? es acoso y un tanto turbio.

La comparación con el medico absurda, el medico puede estar buenorro a sus ojos (o cracko a los de otra) pero han estado interactuando y si este le tira para que le de el teléfono o ella se lo pida sera un jijeo normal.

Si ese mismo medico le roba el movil como ya hubo jijeo (el TW habla de que estuvieron un rato de cháchara) puede tomárselo bien o mal, dependiendo de lo que le guste, le puede parecer mas o menos raro (u oscuro) y seguramente ceda si hubo interacción y el tipo le gustaba pero no es comparable con un tio que igual ni se acuerda de su cara. De ningun modo digo que este bien robar teléfonos, pero incluso si pasara con el medico podria ser distinto porque habían estado un rato de jijeo. Aunque mejor no jugársela y ya esta.

De hecho a mi alguna vez hasta me entregaron un paquete con el casco puesto. Si ya te fijas cero porque piensas en lo que te han traído en como es el tipo imagina con casco o una interacción de 5 segundos.

Estamos tontos. No tiene que ver. Se le pide el teléfono, no se le roba el teléfono.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Estamos tontos. No tiene que ver. Se le pide el teléfono, no se le roba el teléfono.



Un uso inapropiado de información no es un "robo" de información.

Un robo de información es la obtención de información por medios ilícitos. El repartidor no obtuvo el teléfono de la Charo por medios ilícitos, lo que hizo fue hacer un uso inapropiado de esa información (que debería estar destinada exclusivamente a solventar incidencias con la entrega del paquete).

Que tú quieras calificar eso como "robo de información", es decir, que tú quieras cargar las tintas en tu acusación contra el pobre desgraciado, nos da a entender que eres una HIJA DE PUTA Y UNA CHARO DE MIERDA.


----------



## enriquepastor (20 Ago 2022)

Lo que tendría que hacer el trabajador es buscar por la red si ese número de teléfono lo ha publicado la tipa en cuestión, ya que hay algunas que por tema de trabajo u otros motivos lo publican.

Si estuviera publicado en internet, sería un dato al que ha accedido de forma pública y no por su trabajo. Automáticamente tendría que ser readmitido.


----------



## enriquepastor (20 Ago 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Sinceramente tenéis que dar gracias a la época en la que habéis nacido.
> 
> Hace 40 años usar un teléfono que no te han dado para acosar/ entrometerse o molestar a una mujer acababa que el padre, hijo o novio te daban una paliza de espanto.
> 
> Así sin leyes, ni despidos. Rápido y efectivo



Hace 40 años no haría falta usar ninguna de estas estratagemas para conocer a una mujer, ya que hasta el más feo tenía su novieta.


----------



## 2dedos (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Se le pide el teléfono, no se le roba el teléfono.



El número de teléfono lo facilitó ella en los datos de entrega, en todo caso interactuó sin permiso.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo tuyo es intento de "jijeo" se lo puede tomar mal pero lo entenderá, robarse un movil con alguien que igual hablo ¿5 segundos? es acoso y un tanto turbio.
> 
> La comparación con el medico absurda, el medico puede estar buenorro a sus ojos (o cracko a los de otra) pero han estado interactuando y si este le tira para que le de el teléfono o ella se lo pida sera un jijeo normal.
> 
> ...



Tu patinazo es monumental.

He trabajado 10 años repartiendo productos y máquinas a esteticistas y peluquerías, nunca he entrado a ninguna, entregar y salir.

Pero curiosamente si que he recibido entradas a tutiplen, tu con tu endiosamiento.

Hablo de ir a entregar el paquete y que sean ellas las que anden con juegecitos y tonterias, no me parece mal, nunca me ha molestado e incluso si me hubieran contactado por el movil me importaría tres cojones igual que me importan ellas tres cojones.

Teneis una flipada monumental.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Brooootaaaal.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Lo tuyo es intento de "jijeo" se lo puede tomar mal pero lo entenderá, robarse un movil con alguien que igual hablo ¿5 segundos? es acoso y un tanto turbio.
> 
> La comparación con el medico absurda, el medico puede estar buenorro a sus ojos (o cracko a los de otra) pero han estado interactuando y si este le tira para que le de el teléfono o ella se lo pida sera un jijeo normal.
> 
> ...



Acoso que te pregunten si te pueden hablar.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> cuando le entre un 666



Estos inglesismos además de feos son repelentes y de nula difusión en España


Lady_A dijo:


> Lo tuyo es intento de "jijeo" se lo puede tomar mal pero lo entenderá, robarse un movil con alguien que igual hablo ¿5 segundos? es acoso y un tanto turbio.
> 
> La comparación con el medico absurda, el medico puede estar buenorro a sus ojos (o cracko a los de otra) pero han estado interactuando y si este le tira para que le de el teléfono o ella se lo pida sera un jijeo normal.
> 
> ...



la palabra “acoso” posiblemente hoy en día significa todo y nada 

a ver cuando empezamos a usar las palabras con su sentido real


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Otro hilo de INCELS repulsivos llorando.


----------



## Soundblaster (20 Ago 2022)

PREGUNTO:

¿ella no esta cometiendo ningun dilito difundiendo la foto de el?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Ago 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Una chorrona que poe soltar un parida decincuentona malfollada poe una red social ya es ejemplo de generalizacion.



¿Qué te has fumado hoy, hijaputa?


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Tu patinazo es monumental.
> 
> He trabajado 10 años repartiendo productos y máquinas a esteticistas y peluquerías, nunca he entrado a ninguna, entregar y salir.
> 
> ...



¿Tienes síndrome de persecución? Digo ¿Te crees que soy adivina? Que voy a saber yo donde o en que trabajas.

Literalmente digo "lo tuyo" porque me refería al ejemplo que exponias y tal como lo exponias.

Aplicate el cuento porque estaba explicando las diferencias sustanciales entre tu supuesto, supuesto que has dicho tu mismo y lo ocurrido.



2dedos dijo:


> El número de teléfono lo facilitó ella en los datos de entrega, en todo caso interactuó sin permiso.




Robado es. El numero se lo cedía a la empresa solo con el motivo único para concretar problemas relacionados con la entrega, horario de entrega, visicitudes y temas relacionados con el paquete. No para otros temas no relacionados y despues de la entrega del mismo. En definitiva, jamas se lo entrego al repartidor

Como no es un teléfono que ella entrego al repartidor por tanto claro que lo robo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Ago 2022)

Cual fue el zasca?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## SineOsc (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Tienes síndrome de persecución? Digo ¿Te crees que soy adivina? Que voy a saber yo donde o en que trabajas.
> 
> Literalmente digo "lo tuyo" porque me refería al ejemplo que exponias y tal como lo exponias.
> 
> ...



Nooo simpatica, cuando dices lo tuyo das por supuesto que soy yo el que la entra a ella.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cual fue el zasca?



Otro igual que yo.

Navegas con NoScript o un bloqueador similar, y no ves el hilo completo de esa pocilga llamada Twitter.

La piada que otro twittero rescató del historial de piadas de la Charo, fue esta:






O sea, que si la jijea un médico, OK; si la jijea uno de salario mínimo, hay que despedirlo.

Una tipa clasista, vengativa, exhibicionista y votante de VOX. Flipas.


----------



## esforzado (20 Ago 2022)

a ver... la chica tiene razón... la empresa tiene sus datos de contacto exclusivamente para la logística de la entrega, no para que el repartidor trate de ligar con ella... y la empresa tiene responsabilidad porque el repartidor ha obtenido el número como empleado que es...

el repartidor tiene todo el derecho del mundo a guardarse la foto del guasap del número de la tía y matarse a pajas esta noche... pero a contactar no...

igual que ella puede mojar la chirla todo lo que quiera pensando en el doctor mazas que la ha pinchado... pero cero contacto...

offtopic: además las empresas han confundido la liberación de sus horarios (que me parece bien que una empresa decida libremente en qué horario da servicio), con no tener que respetar la misma libertad de los demás... ¿qué coño es eso de llamadas comerciales a las diez de la noche, o amazon entregando envíos a esas horas?... al final, el ponerse en contacto con una clienta para un tema personal, no es más que un ejemplo de esa mala educación que se ha vuelto norma social...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Ago 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> En que se diferencia un BABOSO DE UN GALAN?
> 
> EL GALAN MIDE 1.90 ,y tiene el cuerpo de superman





Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Los guapos no ligan, ni acosan, ni saludan diciendo "Hola guapa jeje" por el whatsapp. Sólo los feos, viejos y gordos hacen eso y son realmente patéticos, porque se huele la desesperación y lo arrastrados que son.

Los guapos tratan de forma neutral a todo el mundo, no necesitan decir ni hacer nada para que las mujeres hablan a ellos. Seguramente estén hartos de que les acosen a ellos: entre tipas repugnantes y maricones estarán que no respiran. A mí me gusta hablar con ellos precisamente porque NO me acosan (ni yo a ellos).



esforzado dijo:


> offtopic: además las empresas han confundido la liberación de sus horarios (que me parece bien que una empresa decida libremente en qué horario da servicio), con no tener que respetar la misma libertad de los demás... ¿qué coño es eso de llamadas comerciales a las diez de la noche, o amazon entregando envíos a esas horas?... al final, el ponerse en contacto con una clienta para un tema personal, *no es más que un ejemplo de esa mala educación que se ha vuelto norma social...*



Dale las gracias a la telebasura, Belén Esteban y JJ Vázquez.


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Ago 2022)

Si fuera el monitor de gym el que la llama para salir no montaria el pollo sino que es un bonito gesto de conseguir su telefono para ligar con ella.

De lo Romantico al acoso hay una ligera linea roja que suele ser la belleza.


----------



## rondo (20 Ago 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Utilizar un numero conseguido en el curro para intentar meterla en caliente es lo mas lamentable que escucho desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Despido fulminante.



A ver planchabragas,a esa misma zorra estaba encantada con el medico,los planchabragas deberíais ser eliminados


----------



## 2dedos (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Robado es. El numero se lo cedía a la empresa solo con el motivo único para concretar problemas relacionados con la entrega, horario de entrega, visicitudes y temas relacionados con el paquete. No para otros temas no relacionados y despues de la entrega del mismo. En definitiva, jamas se lo entrego al repartidor
> 
> Como no es un teléfono que ella entrego al repartidor por tanto claro que lo robo.



Pero el repartidor forma parte de un engranaje imprescindible dentro de la empresa y dispone de todos los datos que le faciliten incluido el del número para hacer con él lo que dices, otra cosa es que haya actuado con poca profesionalidad. Pero no es que se haya metido en una base de datos cifrada de la policía y haya extraído su número de teléfono.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Acoso que te pregunten si te pueden hablar.



Acoso que roben tu teléfono sin tu facilitarselo y sin conciencia de ello, sin conocerle y que luego use ese teléfono para intentar ligar con ella, preguntando si esta soltera o casada. Si por eso no le constesta y con la única intención de preguntarle por la parada de la linea 7 del autobús. Por eso pregunta por su estado sentimental 

Solo robar su teléfono sin conocimiento de ella y querer ligar es acoso pues ella jamas le cedió libremente esos datos para que la contactar.


----------



## rondo (20 Ago 2022)

Por ese tipo de cosas los problemas de la mujeres no son mis problemas


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Pero el repartidor forma parte de un engranaje imprescindible dentro de la empresa y dispone de todos los datos que le faciliten incluido el del número para hacer con él lo que dices, otra cosa es que haya actuado con poca profesionalidad. Pero no es que se haya metido en una base de datos cifrada de la policía y haya extraído su número de teléfono.



¿Ella tenia voluntariedad de darselo a el?

Ergo si lo ha robado. Lo ha robado a su empresa para uso personal.


----------



## elpesetilla (20 Ago 2022)

la tia es un craco a saber como era el tolai de MRW para "pensarse" q tenia q hacer algo con ella, feo a dolor


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Nooo simpatica, cuando dices lo tuyo das por supuesto que soy yo el que la entra a ella.



Es el supuesto que estamos hablando. ¿Quien le entro a la tipa?

Por dios con los sindromes de persecución.

Si hablamos de este caso donde el cogió un movil para contactarla y hablas de una interacción con un paquete donde pones un ejemplo, asocio ambos conceptos porque conextualizo entre ambas cosas.

Deja de pensar que hablo de ti porque partimos desde que se cero de ti por lo tanto no me refiero a lo que hagas o dejes de hacer sino a ambos sucesos, lo que le ocurrió a la tipa junto al ejemplo de interacción que comentabas.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los guapos no ligan, ni acosan, ni saludan diciendo "Hola guapa jeje" por el whatsapp. Sólo los feos, viejos y gordos hacen eso y son realmente patéticos, porque se huele la desesperación y lo arrastrados que son.
> 
> Los guapos tratan de forma neutral a todo el mundo, no necesitan decir ni hacer nada para que las mujeres hablan a ellos. Seguramente estén hartos de que les acosen a ellos: entre tipas repugnantes y maricones estarán que no respiran. A mí me gusta hablar con ellos precisamente porque NO me acosan (ni yo a ellos).
> 
> ...



Oye tu tambien te pasas un poco.

Y me jode dirigirme a ti porque se que eres una de las grandes del foro...

No es cosa de guapo o feo, si es guapo o feo va a depender la reacción de la otra persona, pero esto es una escala de grises.


----------



## pepinox (20 Ago 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Pero el repartidor forma parte de un engranaje imprescindible dentro de la empresa y dispone de todos los datos que le faciliten incluido el del número para hacer con él lo que dices, otra cosa es que haya actuado con poca profesionalidad. Pero no es que se haya metido en una base de datos cifrada de la policía y haya extraído su número de teléfono.



Déjalo. Está enrocada en que hay "robo" de información, Y PUNTO.

Dale la razón, o te arrastrará a su pozo de delirios, no conseguirás nada y habrás perdido tiempo de tu vida en vano.


----------



## SineOsc (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es el supuesto que estamos hablando. ¿Quien le entro a la tipa?
> 
> Por dios con los sindromes de persecución.
> 
> ...



Ok nos ceñimos al hecho.

Ella recibe mensaje de mongolo, lo expone en redes y se burla.

Yo recibo mensaje de babosa, me importa tres cojones.

Y qué cojones es el sindrome de persecución? dónde muestro yo sintomas de algo de eso?


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (20 Ago 2022)

Joder, si es que algo tan pauper tenía que pasar en estas tierras.
Un fulano que hasta le pide permiso a la tía para escribirle y el resultado es "despedido de su puesto"; me descojono. Ahora se habrá dado cuenta de que todo eso que dicen de que les gustan "echaos pa´lante" significa "atractivo y entornito". Así se las gastan las patrias, si les dirijes la palabra siendo un don nadie no es suficiente para ellas con una negativa, tienen que verte humillado y hundido en todos los ámbitos de la vida. Pero ayyyyyy, si el representante de la banda que había tocado en el garito de moda se sentaba en tu mesa para decirte que te vinieses a los camerinos a conocer al cantante; ¿acoso? eso en una palabra aramea.

Algún día algunos se enterarán de que lo que ha hecho este pobre hombre es lo que se venía haciendo toda la vida de dios para conocer mujeres, que es jugártela y dar el primer paso. Sí, como suena, aunque hoy por hoy parezca una osadía. Las seguías, preguntabas a sus conocidos, mirabas en la guía y te jugabas un triple a ver si sonaba la flauta, porque si el hombre medio se quedaba sentado esperando a que ellas diesen algún paso fácil llegaba virgen a los 70.

Cada vez me dan más pena los pobres gatos.


----------



## avioneti (20 Ago 2022)

Esta chica tiene razón, dejar a un lado los genes nuncafollistas y pensar un poco.

No se pueden usar datos personales que solo conseguiste para trabajar. Ese tio es un impresentable.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (20 Ago 2022)

rondo dijo:


> A ver planchabragas,a esa misma zorra estaba encantada con el medico,los planchabragas deberíais ser eliminados



A ver mononeuronal, que cojones tiene que ver lo que diga la tia con que el tio sea un retrasado profundo?


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Claro, por eso hago la diferencia,
ser de VOX y ser falangista es un poco contradictorio,

así a bote pronto los falangistas no eran monárquicos.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Acoso que roben tu teléfono sin tu facilitarselo y sin conciencia de ello, sin conocerle y que luego use ese teléfono para intentar ligar con ella, preguntando si esta soltera o casada. Si por eso no le constesta y con la única intención de preguntarle por la parada de la linea 7 del autobús. Por eso pregunta por su estado sentimental
> 
> Solo robar su teléfono sin conocimiento de ella y querer ligar es acoso pues ella jamas le cedió libremente esos datos para que la contactar.



Creo que estamos hablando de historias diferentes, aquí nadie le ha robado en teléfono a nadie.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Simplemente por:
> 
> 1- no haber eliminado el teléfono de la persona una vez hecha la entrega
> 2- haber usado el número de teléfono para algo distinto a la entrega del paquete
> ...



1- No solo no tiene que hacerlo, sino que por ley tiene que conservar el fichero, de forma generica, un minimo generido de 1 año (y si consideramos amazon/mrw como prestadores de servicios de internet) con el tratamiento adecuado. Es mas, las ultimas circulares de lawful intercept exigen a las empresas tener esos datos a disposición de las autoridades en un plazo mayor. 

Aparte cuando usas servicios de Amazon o mensajeria o lo que sea aceptas un acuerdo de privacidad (que no se lee ni dios) y que deja clarito que tu culo digital es suyo en todo lo que la ley no prohiba. Por eso ni dios entiende las leyes de protección de datos, porque tratan de prever tantas situaciones que al final son infumables.

Estos son los plazos de destrucción que marca la LOPD/GDD.







2- Eso tiene que ser demostrado.

A ver, que todos sabemos que el mensaca trataba de ligar, pero puesto en modo abogado del diablo, sale esto.


----------



## 2dedos (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Ella tenia voluntariedad de darselo a el?
> 
> Ergo si lo ha robado. Lo ha robado a su empresa para uso personal.



En la práctica si puesto que el repartidor forma parte de la empresa, estoy seguro que este tipo de posibles "sucesos" que atenta a la privacidad está estipulado en las condiciones y servicios que tan alegremente pasamos de él al registrarnos y meter nuestros datos, es decir la empresa se lava las manos si a un acosador se le ocurre usar tu número de teléfono para algo, o dirección je.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Ago 2022)

Ella tiene razón, pero es de subnormala ponerse a contarlo en RR.SS. Puta con ganitas de atención. Si te ha molestado lo bloqueas y punto (como cuando te bombardean a llamadas SPAM)... ni que te fuera a violar.


----------



## Vanatico (20 Ago 2022)

Lo bueno es que el encontrara trabajo y nadie sabra quien es,pero ella queda marcada de por vida por lo que es.
Su propio twitter ha provocado un efecto boomerang.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Este es el perfil de española media, una hija de puta que te puede joder la vida con un solo gesto. Ni loco me acerco a una española, malas como un demonio y muy traicioneras.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Ago 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> unidAs podemAs, el partido-picadero de un cheposo con coleta.



Mejor definición del partido del coletari hasta ahora, mis dieces


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (20 Ago 2022)

Hay que se imbécil el tío... Si te gusta se lo dices o le das el número. Pero hay que ser muy maligna para hacer lo que ha hecho la petarda esta y hay que ser satánico para despedir al pavo sin mediar sanción o similar.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo de siempre
> 
> Tia que tiene una oportunidad de humillar a un onvre y la aprovecha, entre las risas de la sociedad que aplauda
> 
> Aunque bien por el twittero que saca eso, pero realmente, ese no es el argumetno. Todo el mundo sabe que esa es una psicopata que quiere humillar a un pringao, y que la narrativa es lo de menos, lo importante es que puede hacerlo y se descojona por ello



Ese es el verdadero problema, que si ella hubiera querido, un simple bloqueo en el móvil le hubiera bastado y otra cosa...pero es la maldad de querer humillar al otro por ser hombre y encima, pudiendo joderle la vida al buscarle el despido.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

El tio ha sido un gilipollas, eso ni lo dudamos. Pero la tia es una hija de puta redomada, que se le presenta Henry Cavill en la puerta y se lo folla ahí mismo seguro.


----------



## elpesetilla (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Buen frikazo tienes q estar hecho usando esas mierdas americanas o inglesas de 666 y esas pajadas de tecnicismos que fuera de esos paises te hacen quedar como un friki


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Ago 2022)

Esto se arregla votando a GITANOBOCS para que sus conguitos amplien el jenaro a toda la familia


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Eso sí, un toque por parte de la empresa y que conserve su curro. Pero el problema es que la zorra de mierda esta ya ha armado un revuelo, el chaval puede que ya esté en la calle.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

A la ideología de género le importa una mierda las mujeres, solo es una herramienta de desestabilización para quebrar la sociedad. A la hora de la verdad, las mujeres que verdaderamente necesitan ayuda no son escuchadas. Cuántas víctimas de violaciones por parte de moronegros han visto que nadie las ayudaba? No van a romper su discurso admitiendo que la gran mayoría de violadores son de ese colectivo. Es todo un teatro y les funciona muy bien.


----------



## Vanatico (20 Ago 2022)

Con las cartas boca arriba pierde mas ella que el.
Por su exposicion publica y porque si se marea con un pinchazo en el brazo,con la que le debe estar cayendo le habra dado una lipotimia.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Ago 2022)

Pues yo conozco el caso de un fisio que llamaba a sus clientes y se las acababa follando. No una ni dos veces.

Y también protección de datos y tal.

A mamarla.


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Acoso que roben tu teléfono sin tu facilitarselo y sin conciencia de ello, sin conocerle y que luego use ese teléfono para intentar ligar con ella, preguntando si esta soltera o casada. Si por eso no le constesta y con la única intención de preguntarle por la parada de la linea 7 del autobús. Por eso pregunta por su estado sentimental
> 
> Solo robar su teléfono sin conocimiento de ella y querer ligar es acoso pues ella jamas le cedió libremente esos datos para que la contactar.



Ésa NO es la definición de acoso: en todo caso, de un mal uso de datos privados, que tampoco su sustracción.


----------



## Lain Coubert (20 Ago 2022)

Es de VOX, muahahah


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162460



El subnormal y sus memes para sus semejantes.


----------



## patsy (20 Ago 2022)

Si el personaje de Christian Grey en lugar de un millonario guapetón hubiera sido un repartidor feo, el libro se habría titulado "Cincuenta denuncias por acoso de Grey".
No es capaz de contestar ella misma a un wassap con "no me interesas, no me escribas". Ella es tan empoderada, independiente y autosuficiente que necesita involucrar a MRW, al corte ingles, a la policia, hacer que despidan al chaval y por supuesto que a ella le pasen la manita por el lomo en twitter para resarcirle del tremendo trauma sufrido. 
que extraño empoderamiento el de algunas mujeres hoy dia...


----------



## Abrazafarolas (20 Ago 2022)

Se ha pronunciado la señora digna?


----------



## Gusman (20 Ago 2022)

Hace años una tipa hizo la inversa. Llamo a un comega con su telefono particular a mi colega sacando el telefono de la base de datos del taller mecanico donde era secretaria.
Bien pues mi colega estuvo meses zumbandosela y eso que le quedaba poco para casarse.
Al final la tipa se caso y dejo a mi colega pero fue exactamente igual. La tia se encapricho, le llamo y se lo zumbo durante meses.


----------



## alas97 (20 Ago 2022)

los príncipes nigerianos hacen eso todos los días y las charos les regalan el dinero alegremente.

"*entornito y posición*" le llaman.


----------



## xicomalo (20 Ago 2022)

Pues guste o no el repartidor NO tenia derecho de utilizar los datos personales para mandarle un mensaje ...


----------



## mike17 (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Ni mas ni menos; a mi me ha salido un rollo y no me atrevo; asi estan las cosas


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> 1- No solo no tiene que hacerlo, sino que por ley tiene que conservar el fichero, de forma generica, un minimo generido de 1 año (y si consideramos amazon/mrw como prestadores de servicios de internet) con el tratamiento adecuado. Es mas, las ultimas circulares de lawful intercept exigen a las empresas tener esos datos a disposición de las autoridades en un plazo mayor.
> 
> Aparte cuando usas servicios de Amazon o mensajeria o lo que sea aceptas un acuerdo de privacidad (que no se lee ni dios) y que deja clarito que tu culo digital es suyo en todo lo que la ley no prohiba. Por eso ni dios entiende las leyes de protección de datos, porque tratan de prever tantas situaciones que al final son infumables.
> 
> ...



1- En todo caso quien tiene que guardar los datos por ese tiempo es MRW o ya si me apuras ECI. No el repartidor. El que haya usado los datos el repartidor tras la entrega ya está vulnerando la custodia de los mismos. Marrón para MRW/ECI.

2- Una vez le certifican el mensaje de wassup o sms y se ve que es posterior a la entrega del pedido ya está probado que se han usado datos personales para un fin distinto. Marrón para MRW,ECI y repartidor.

Se los puede follar muy fácil. De nada.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (20 Ago 2022)

Menuda hija de puta. Guarra asquerosa, no se quedará agusto hasta arruinarle la vida a un remero por un puto watsap. Cuantos guantazos hay que darles a estas hijas de puta


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (20 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pues yo conozco el caso de un fisio que llamaba a sus clientes y se las acababa follando. No una ni dos veces.
> 
> Y también protección de datos y tal.
> 
> A mamarla.



Y entrenadores del gimnasio, y profesores de salsa, de zumba y de sky, y responsables de área tras una cena de empresa...; pizzeros, repartidores, celadores...esa es la chusma que acosa robando datos personales.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Ni mas ni menos; a mi me ha salido un rollo y no me atrevo; asi estan las cosas



Jajajajajajaj


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Ago 2022)

Para una puta ventaja q debe tener ser repartidor de mrw


----------



## bullish consensus (20 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Pues yo conozco el caso de un fisio que llamaba a sus clientes y se las acababa follando. No una ni dos veces.
> 
> Y también protección de datos y tal.
> 
> A mamarla.



Oigo con estupor cuando las charos hablan de " mi fisio tal..." " Mi fisio cual .." todas tienen fisio y coach y personal trainer... Su puta madre


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Ago 2022)

Tres tíos cuarentones con buen fisico, buenos padres de familia y buenos maridos se van de finde tranquilo.
Un poco de monte, un tardeo prudente..
Se meten en un garito de música ochentera.
No creerás lo que pasó.....

Acosados por charos cincuentosesentonas, entrandoles de manera patética y metiéndoles notitas con el número de teléfono en el bolsillo.
Señores, se huele la desesperación entre la charia.


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo comprendo a la chica, se ha explicado perfectamente.
> 
> Los datos que un cliente se los proporciona a ciertas empresas, son datos privados protegidos por la ley de protección de datos. Si yo entrego mis datos a una empresa y luego aparece una loca de la empresa a la que le proporcione los datos acosándome por teléfono habría echo lo mismo.
> 
> ...



con dos cojones equiparas el decirle hola guapa con una violación, ni que la hubiese acosado.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> 1- En todo caso quien tiene que guardar los datos por ese tiempo es MRW o ya si me apuras ECI. No el repartidor. El que haya usado los datos el repartidor tras la entrega ya está vulnerando la custodia de los mismos. Marrón para MRW/ECI.
> 
> 2- Una vez le certifican el mensaje de wassup o sms y se ve que es posterior a la entrega del pedido ya está probado que se han usado datos personales para un fin distinto. Marrón para MRW,ECI y repartidor.
> 
> Se los puede follar muy fácil. De nada.



1 - Responsabilidad del repartidor en todo caso, ya que toma el dato de un documento que tiene en custodia. MRW o ECI con despedirlo y demostrar que recibio formacion en RGPD quedan limpios. No aplica RC subsidiaria tampoco.

2 - Lo pueden denunciar por acoso, que para tias es gratis, o denunciarlo a la AEPD que tambien lo es, pero ya te digo que no va a llegar a absolutamente nada en ninguna via, ni aunque le monten un juicio de perspectiva de genero a medida con la sentencia hecha de antemano.

3 - Ya lo ha denunciado por twitter, que ultimamente parece que el linchamiento en redes es la modalidad de justicia que mola.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (20 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> El subnormal y sus memes para sus semejantes.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (20 Ago 2022)

Sólo quería repartir amor.


----------



## daesrd (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> 666



Ése no es el número de la Bestia?


----------



## Play_91 (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Eso es como cuando una tía te dice: "es que no estoy preparada para una relación ahora". Le llega mañana Brad Pitt de jóven forrado y ¿le diría que no? jajaja


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Pues guste o no el repartidor NO tenia derecho de utilizar los datos personales para mandarle un mensaje ...



Eso es de cajón xicomalo, pero eso no es un delito leyes en mano.

Es un gilipollas que ha pillado un telefono para hacer el canelo y tirarle la caña, pero no hay acoso.

Da para queja a la empresa, sancion de RGI en la empresa y en todo caso despido.

No he visto juicios por acoso que el acosador pida permiso para escribir y la otra no conteste y el otro se conforme.


----------



## xicomalo (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es de cajón xicomalo, pero eso no es un delito leyes en mano.
> 
> Es un gilipollas que ha pillado un telefono para hacer el canelo y tirarle la caña, pero no hay acoso.
> 
> ...



Eso de que no es un delito se tendria que ver ... yo no hablo de "acoso" es de tener datos personales de una persona para cuestiones diferentes de que es persona las dio a la empresa ...y se tendra que ver el contrato o las normas que tienen el repartidor si dicen algo de eso.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Si responde directamente “quien eres?” sin decir hola ni nada es bandera roja, a no tocar no con un palo.



Puedo dar fe de ello, faltan cunetas para estos subseres.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

Que no sea la definicion legal de acoso no significa que no sea acoso.

Para muestra simplemente este ejemplo:

- Hablas 5 segundo con un tipo/a en la escalera o un repartidor de comida va a tu piso
- Repartidor o tio/a (loco) de la escalera decide copiar tus datos del buzon y te manda una carta diciendo:

* Hola guapa. ¿puedo hablarte? No estas soltera o ¿estas soltera?

¿Seria legalmente acoso? Puede que legalmente no lo sea pero extralegalmente lo es.

Este tipo hizo algo exactamente semejante. Se robo datos de una persona con la que no interactuo nada con la intencion de ligar con esa persona. Ella no deseaba que eso pasase, ella no le ofrecio su telefono, ella no interactuo con el, ella no se esperaba que un tipo que en principio no conocia la contactara con intencion de ligar y encima ese tipo se robo sus datos y sabe donde vive pero ella cero de el. 

Seguramente luego tuvo que cuadrar para ver quien era



Chichi coge el yeyo dijo:


> Ésa NO es la definición de acoso: en todo caso, de un mal uso de datos privados, que tampoco su sustracción.





xicomalo dijo:


> Eso de que no es un delito se tendria que ver ... yo no hablo de "acoso" es de tener datos personales de una persona para cuestiones diferentes de que es persona las dio a la empresa ...



Si es acoso. Otra cosa es que por desgracia sea practica comun y como es comun y por telefono no le demos la gravedad real pero ponte en el supuesto de que alguien por saludarte en la escalera o verte 5 segundos tenga tu direccion y te mande una carta.

Que legalmente no lo sea, no signfica que cualquier persona cuerda y cabal no sepa que en esas practicas por muy normalizadas que esten son muy turbias en el fondo y forma


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ago 2022)

Viajo, luego existo.

Viajo, luego existo.

Viajo, luego existo.

Viajo, luego existo.


Ehh, Eeeehhhh, Eeeeeehhhhhhhh


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (20 Ago 2022)

Vaia no me lo hexperaba, la att whore nacionalcatolica, con foto el Valle de los Caídos actuando como la peor de las feminazis rabiosas.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Ago 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Vaia no me lo hexperaba, la att whore nacionalcatolica, con foto el Valle de los Caídos actuando como la peor de las feminazis rabiosas.



Demuestra que la subnormalidad es innata en toda mujera, independientemente de lo "diferente" que se las dé.


----------



## tv eye (20 Ago 2022)

Enésima demostración de que, cuando llega la hora de la verdad, absolutamente todas las españolas (salvo 4 contadas) son feministas hasta la médula. Incluídas las que dicen ser de derechas. En este nuestro foro tenemos varios ejemplos que todos conocéis. Y lo son porque eligen serlo, ni _pobrecitas las han engañado _ni demás chorradas de nacional-pagafantas. Son lo que quieren ser, porque serlo les reporta innumerables beneficios y les facilita muchísimo la vida. Y porque se les aplaude por ello. Que no os cuenten películas.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Eso de que no es un delito se tendria que ver ... yo no hablo de "acoso" es de tener datos personales de una persona para cuestiones diferentes de que es persona las dio a la empresa ...y se tendra que ver el contrato o las normas que tienen el repartidor si dicen algo de eso.



Es una sancion administrativa en todo caso. Ayyyy como os mola lo penal a los totalitario-progresistas.


----------



## monbolongo (20 Ago 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> A una compañera de curro le pasó algo parecido. Iba acompañado a su padre en una ambulancia al hospital, esa misma tarde el ambulanciero le escribió pidiéndole rollo. Le mandó ATPC.
> No es de recibo aprovecharse de los datos de una persona con unos fines para usarlos en otros. Hay mucho descerebrado y hay que pararles los pies en este sentido porque si no esto sería jauja.



Cuando yo era un médico de urgencias de buen ver más de una, de dos y de tres pacientes mujeres, miraron mi nombre en el informe, me buscaron en redes sociales y me contactaron para intentar ligar.

La diferencia es que yo no me ponía histérico pensando que eran acosadoras sexuales. Lo normal en esos casos es si no te gusta la bloqueas, y si te mola pues te lías con ella. No montas una campaña en twitter para denunciar a la susodicha.

Puede que siendo hombre se vea diferente (no te da miedo que te vayan a violar), pero a lo que voy es que ese comportamiento (intentar contactar con alguien que te atrae, con educación) lo hacen los hombres y las mujeres.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Por otro hilo he ido viendo el historial de la sujeta. jijijeando con dotres juapos, trasquilándose a un dotor al que se le suicida un paciente aprovechando que lo ve llorando en el ascensor...
Algunos huelebragas y zoras de su cártel aduciendo que no es lo mismo las relaciones en el trabajo que el que un desconocido te pida una cita.

Vaya bichos. Hipocrsía nivel dios.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (20 Ago 2022)

Hace unos meses teníais a un Alfa frentemono escupiendo whisky sobre una multitud de ellas y ellos en una discoteca, y todos encantados.

Esto mismo lo hace el panchito del WhatsApp o el comedoritos medio y ya la tenemos liada.

Seamos sinceros, *somos humanos*. Preferimos que nos escupa whisky en la cara una de 10 que no Pavlo. Otra cosa es meterse en las redes de indignada, o sea tía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

MarioBroh dijo:


> Si responde directamente “quien eres?” sin decir hola ni nada es bandera roja, a no tocar no con un palo.



ademas si no les dices quien eres inmediatamente, se ponen super agresivas jaja, que se jodan PAYASAS.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Cuando yo era un médico de urgencias de buen ver más de una, de dos y de tres pacientes mujeres, miraron mi nombre en el informe, me buscaron en redes sociales y me contactaron para intentar ligar.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo no me ponía histérico pensando que eran acosadoras sexuales. Lo normal en esos casos es si no te gusta la bloqueas, y si te mola pues te lías con ella. No montas una campaña en twitter para denunciar a la susodicha.
> 
> Puede que siendo hombre se vea diferente (no te da miedo que te vayan a violar), pero a lo que voy es que ese comportamiento (intentar contactar con alguien que te atrae, con educación) lo hacen los hombres y las mujeres.




Igual igual porque va a ser dificil que una de esas te viole en la puerta de tu casa. No se, igual tiene que ver.

Igual que tiene que ver (y no pongo capturas) que estés en cualquier grupo u actividad y te lleguen una media de 15 contactos cada 15 días con "hola guapa estas soltera", "Hola guapa que buscas por aqui", " Hola maciza ¿quieres sexo?", "Hola guapa, mira esta foto! (Foto polla)"

Lo de robarse los números privados o contactarte en actividades que nada tienen que ver para robar números o perfiles y hacer este tipo de cosas es tan comun que termina tocando los ovarios a base de bien.

A mi se me presentaron tres tios (ni uno ni dos) debajo de la puerta de mi casa, simplemente porque subi fotos paseando a mi perro por mi zona y me contactaron. Uno me espero debajo y mando una foto donde paseaba el perro diciendo: "Baja! Y nos tomamos algo". Otro estaba empeñadisimo para que le dijera por donde vivía exactamente (no la zona de la ciudad) y la hora exacta que paseaba mi perro.

Ahora dime que los tios no van servidos de falta de neuronas o no normalizan comportamientos anormales.

¿A ti eso te paso a ti en cuanto tiempo? Pues ahora piensa en algo relativamente constante y de múltiples maneras, en todo sitio, lugar y situación, con tus móviles, otros datos y etc


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

como era de esperar, MRW ha FULMINADO al parguelas:



Ahora ella se hará unos buenos dedos pensando en su logro.


----------



## elpesetilla (20 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Cuando yo era un médico de urgencias de buen ver más de una, de dos y de tres pacientes mujeres, miraron mi nombre en el informe, me buscaron en redes sociales y me contactaron para intentar ligar.
> 
> La diferencia es que yo no me ponía histérico pensando que eran acosadoras sexuales. Lo normal en esos casos es si no te gusta la bloqueas, y si te mola pues te lías con ella. No montas una campaña en twitter para denunciar a la susodicha.
> 
> Puede que siendo hombre se vea diferente (no te da miedo que te vayan a violar), pero a lo que voy es que ese comportamiento (intentar contactar con alguien que te atrae, con educación) lo hacen los hombres y las mujeres.




q te paso hulio

ahora eres un adefesio??

las redes sociales no llevan tantos años


----------



## Funci-vago (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No os lo perdáis...
> 
> *ESTA PETARDA ES FALANGISTA*



BROOOOOOOTAL

Volverán las charos victoriosas
al paso de la viogen

Si te dicen que caí me fui
Al calabozo de finde allí


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Igual igual porque va a ser dificil que una de esas te viole en la puerta de tu casa. No se, igual tiene que ver.
> 
> Igual que tiene que ver (y no pongo capturas) que estés en cualquier grupo u actividad y te lleguen una media de 15 contactos cada 15 días con "hola guapa estas soltera", "Hola guapa que buscas por aqui", " Hola maciza ¿quieres sexo?", "Hola guapa, mira esta foto! (Foto polla)"
> 
> ...



tenéis una obsesión insana con que os van a violar, ya de paso dejamos de relacionarnos. Básicamente te quejas de ligar, algo completamente natural e intrínseco. Me hace gracia porque cuando no intentas nada con ninguna te dicen que le entres a alguna, y estáis promoviendo que no os entre nadie. Lo que buscáis es que solo el top 20% os hable, el otro 80% os sobra completamente, pero claro, no podéis decirlo abiertamente porque sabéis que entonces todo se iría a la mierda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> tenéis una obsesión insana con que os van a violar, ya de paso dejamos de relacionarnos. Básicamente te quejas de ligar, algo completamente natural e intrínseco. Me hace gracia porque cuando no intentas nada con ninguna te dicen que le entres a alguna, y estáis promoviendo que no os entre nadie. Lo que buscáis es que solo el top 20% os hable, el otro 80% os sobra completamente, pero claro, no podéis decirlo abiertamente porque sabéis que entonces todo se iría a la mierda.



jaja estan todas por el mismo patron, pero hasta mi abuela con 85 años estaba todo el rato con que si la iban a violar

PERO QUE ASCO JODER QUIEN TE VA A VIOLAR VIEJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Funci-vago (20 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> como era de esperar, MRW ha FULMINADO al parguelas:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora ella se hará unos buenos dedos pensando en su logro.



El tío es gilipollas, se lo ha buscado. Aparte que puedes dar con una tarada como esta, es que es pasarte la protección de datos por los cojones y encima difícilmente vas a ligar con nadie así. 
Le hubiera valido más ir a saco y de cara, que igual también acababa despedido pero a lo mejor a alguna la pillaba con la guardia baja


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> tenéis una obsesión insana con que os van a violar, ya de paso dejamos de relacionarnos. Básicamente te quejas de ligar, algo completamente natural e intrínseco. Me hace gracia porque cuando no intentas nada con ninguna te dicen que le entres a alguna, y estáis promoviendo que no os entre nadie. Lo que buscáis es que solo el top 20% os hable, el otro 80% os sobra completamente, pero claro, no podéis decirlo abiertamente porque sabéis que entonces todo se iría a la mierda.



No hombre es muy sano y normal que un tio desconocido por una foto de un perfil te mande una foto justo en el mismo sitio diciendo: Baja y nos tomamos algo.

Somos unas histéricas, es lo mas normal del mundo lo eso, muy cabal, muy cuerdo.

Tan cuerdo como creer que ligar es entrar en un grupo de actividades y turismo de tu cuidad para ir buscando perfiles de tias a las que no conoces, llevarte sus números, salir del chat y ponerte a hablarles preguntando que buscan en una red de quedadas por museos y conciertos. Supernormal todo, por supuesto.

Como normal es que no sea ni uno ni dos sino una media considerable con gente que te ha visto en una foto o mejor aun, que ni te ha vistiendo foto. Épico fue cuando un colega se puso un nick ambiguo que podia ser interpretado como un nombre de mujer y empezaron a robarle el numero y acosarle solo por creer que era una tia.

Que exagerada son las mujeres desde la perspectiva desde alguien que tiene sólo un 5% de tener que vivir todo esto y un 100% de cosas aun mas chungas


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> *Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.*



Por eso se oponen a las Lumis, el Porno, la Gestación Subrogada, el Estado de Derecho, el Capitalismo y la Libertad Individual.

Pero al 80% no nos quieren, pero nos necesitan para tenernos esclavizados, sometidos y explotados; por eso se opondrán a algo tan sensato como que no se otorgue la paternidad de un hijo, hasta que haya una prueba, que se haga de oficio, que lo certifique.... cuando el del 20% te deja preñada, y no quiere saber nada de ti, va muy bien tener a un hombre del 80% al que embaucar y encasquetarle la larva del Alfa como si fuera suya, para que puedas someterle y explotarle con fin de que te mantenga con el sudor de su frente a cuerpo de reina.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ago 2022)

come rabo pero sólo de millonario: Marta G ✟ (@gigidepayns) / Twitter


----------



## Funci-vago (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es de cajón xicomalo, pero eso no es un delito leyes en mano.
> 
> Es un gilipollas que ha pillado un telefono para hacer el canelo y tirarle la caña, pero no hay acoso.
> 
> ...



Delito penal difícilmente, para que fuera acoso tendría que ir mucho más allá, en plan llamarla un montón de veces, no parar de escribirle o esperar a la tía en el portal de su casa. 

Esto lo podría hacer cualquiera en su casa, añadiendo números random al WhatsApp hasta que pilles una foto de perfil de una tía buena y no seria acoso ni de flowers.

Pero una infracción del reglamento de protección de datos si, estas usando datos de clientes para fines totalmente ajenos al trabajo, y por supuesto causa de despido disciplinario también.


----------



## alguno2 (20 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> 
> De derechas!!!
> 
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



¡No jodas!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Hace años una tipa hizo la inversa. Llamo a un comega con su telefono particular a mi colega sacando el telefono de la base de datos del taller mecanico donde era secretaria.
> Bien pues mi colega estuvo meses zumbandosela y eso que le quedaba poco para casarse.
> Al final la tipa se caso y dejo a mi colega pero fue exactamente igual. La tia se encapricho, le llamo y se lo zumbo durante meses.



pues que lo cuente por twitter y se hace famoso jjajaja


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Black Jack (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre es muy sano y normal que un tio desconocido por una foto de un perfil te mande una foto justo en el mismo sitio diciendo: Baja y nos tomamos algo.
> 
> Somos unas histéricas, es lo mas normal del mundo lo eso, muy cabal, muy cuerdo.
> 
> ...



Supongo que decir "no me interesa, gracias", es muy complicado.... menuda reina del drama estás hecha, molaría verte en persona y constatar que no vales un duro.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno, parece que no solo de MRW vive la empoderada.

Aqui el 25 julio tambien se la quiso liar a otra mensajería.

Cosas que se resuelven en atencion al cliente mejor publicarlas a los 4 vientos.







Luego parece ser que era un control del almacén de la empresa (una pava, ademas).

Iba buscando hasta que uno picó.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## mike17 (20 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Jajajajajajaj



Sobre todo desde que se que te puede viogenizar tu pareja actual y el rollo que tengas por ahi.


----------



## oldesnake (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre es muy sano y normal que un tio desconocido por una foto de un perfil te mande una foto justo en el mismo sitio diciendo: Baja y nos tomamos algo.
> 
> Somos unas histéricas, es lo mas normal del mundo lo eso, muy cabal, muy cuerdo.
> 
> ...



pero vamos a ver, si te pregunta si te puede hablar no es acoso, es ser educado. Vuelves a lo mismo, te quejas de hombres que intentan ligar porque no son del top 20%. Hay tantos porque el mercado afectivo está completamente desequilibrado, pero nada, seguir demonizando, que ya verás el páis que tendréis cuando los musulmanes sean mayoría.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Ago 2022)

Ya se ha dicho, pero en mi opinión, mal los dos.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> 1 - Responsabilidad del repartidor en todo caso, ya que toma el dato de un documento que tiene en custodia. MRW o ECI con despedirlo y demostrar que recibio formacion en RGPD quedan limpios. No aplica RC subsidiaria tampoco.
> 
> 2 - Lo pueden denunciar por acoso, que para tias es gratis, o denunciarlo a la AEPD que tambien lo es, pero ya te digo que no va a llegar a absolutamente nada en ninguna via, ni aunque le monten un juicio de perspectiva de genero a medida con la sentencia hecha de antemano.
> 
> 3 - Ya lo ha denunciado por twitter, que ultimamente parece que el linchamiento en redes es la modalidad de justicia que mola.



1. Responsabilidad de ECI o MRW que son los custodios y responsables solidarios del uso de los datos.

2. No solo por acoso se le puede denunciar tambien por uso indebido. Cuando se ceden datos en esas condiciones que nadie se lee se explica el uso que se le van a dar a los datos. Creo que entre esos terminos y condiciones no esta que te meta ficha el repartidor.

3. Soy yo MRW y contacto a la mujer para negociar. Aunque la AEPD deberia actuar de oficio


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Sí, pero luego no, porque luego si eres untermensch ya no se te aplica la “ley“, o se cambia el baremo del rigor. Entonces, si fuera lo que tú dices, tendríamos eugenesia, pero lo que tenemos es disgenesia y mestizaje.


----------



## t_chip (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Joder, !no sabes ni sumar!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Pues para mi hacer eso si que es para que el subnormal sea humillado y aprenda la leccion, solo se hace eso si en el momento de conocerse existe un feeling muy fuerte, vamos, que la tia ponga sonrrisa de oreja a oreja, "que bien hueles" y demas cosas que te dice una tia cuando le molas- si realmente les gustas van a saco- . Ademas a su empresa la puede meter en un lio gordo por la LPD
> 
> "0" pena , no se puede ir de sobrado haciendo esas cosas, y lo he visto a veces con tios que dan "asco/pena" , supongo que a base de ser rechazados 100 veces, una vez ligaran (porque la tia no tiene nada mejor)
> 
> PD: Si alguno se ofende que se joda, a unos les toca riqueza, otros inteligencia, otros belleza...a algunos todo junto, y a otros nada. El mundo es injusto, ir a llorar al rio y a pedir cuentas a vuestra santa madre por haber obtenido un especimen "justito".



Quitad el cartel que ya apareció el tonto.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spica22 (20 Ago 2022)

Pero es feo que hombres horribles te hablen o te miren o peor te digan cosas asquerosas. Yo no voy diciendo mis fantasías sexuales por ahi, o q le haría a otro, a nadie le interesa. En esas ocaciones esos hombres ya de por sí horribles se vuelven aún más monstruosos. Y eso en casi todos los países se está legislando como delito por suerte. Y ojalá se penalizará como Singapur creo q a hombres molestosos les dan varillazos


----------



## NIKK (20 Ago 2022)

A ver si lo entiendo, un médico buenorro si se la puede follar pero un repartidor no; la doble moral de estas locas no tiene fin.


----------



## euromelon (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Igual igual porque va a ser dificil que una de esas te viole en la puerta de tu casa. No se, igual tiene que ver.
> 
> Igual que tiene que ver (y no pongo capturas) que estés en cualquier grupo u actividad y te lleguen una media de 15 contactos cada 15 días con "hola guapa estas soltera", "Hola guapa que buscas por aqui", " Hola maciza ¿quieres sexo?", "Hola guapa, mira esta foto! (Foto polla)"
> 
> ...



Buena película orco


----------



## t_chip (20 Ago 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> _No es normal dar el numero particular para envios,se da otro con poco uso._



Si quiero que me localicen cuando no estoy en casa tendré que dar mi móvil, que es el que llevo encima.
?De que me sirve dar otro que dejo en casa?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jotagb (20 Ago 2022)

También tiene pocas luces el repartidor.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Te parecerá normal usar la información de los clientes para ligar.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, parece que no solo de MRW vive la empoderada.
> 
> Aqui el 25 julio tambien se la quiso liar a otra mensajería.
> 
> ...



Es que es lo que he pensado yo al ver el Tweet del de MRW, al igual la tía le tiró los cejos al chaval, se le puso cariñosa, y le dijo ya tienes mi telefóno, no?

Y el tontito diría, si.

Y ella, pues cuando acabes del curro, me envías un mensaje y quedamos para tomar algo?

Y el tío pico, y ella dijo, ale, ya tengo mi invent que contar, hacerme la victima y volverme viral; y al pringado que le jodan... ay, mirad que buena que estoy, como atraigo a los hombres, que hasta un repartidor se atreve a tirarme los cejos!!

Al punto que estamos, ya me lo creo todo, todavía recuerdo esa que se maquillo, se puso escote y coleta para que le resaltaran las tetas, y se puso a llorar desconsolada porque "la acosaban" y "la cosificaban".



Esta tía es veneno puro, ningún hombre en su sano juicio debería relacionarse con ella, y las agencias de reparto deberían hacerle un Borja Escalona, contigo no Bicho!! Te vas a buscar el paquete a la central logísitca de Amazon, monina!!


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Pues la hija de puta esta se ha salido con la suya: repartidor en la calle. Ha ido con toda la intención de hacer daño.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que es lo que he pensado yo al ver el Tweet del de MRW, al igual la tía le tiró los cejos al chaval, se le puso cariñosa, y le dijo ya tienes mi telefóno, no?
> 
> Y el tontito diría, si.
> 
> ...



Por desgracia, hay zorras así y no me sorprendería que al chaval le hubiese tendido una encerrona.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pues la hija de puta esta se ha salido con la suya: repartidor en la calle. Ha ido con toda la intención de hacer daño.



De momento le están ignorando a la guarra

Como llegue a hacerse muy viral entonces si que está acabado


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Lo que voy a decir no es muy popular pero la verdad es que es antinatural que el 100% de la especie tenga descendencia. Sólo los mejores deberían tener, sólo los mejores. Pon el límite en el 10%, en el 20% o en el 30% o donde tu quieras pero el 100% es una barbaridad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que es lo que he pensado yo al ver el Tweet del de MRW, al igual la tía le tiró los cejos al chaval, se le puso cariñosa, y le dijo ya tienes mi telefóno, no?
> 
> Y el tontito diría, si.
> 
> ...



Pues que ADELGACE la focamonje y/o que se haga una REDUCCION DE TETAS si tanto le molesta.

Es evidente que las tetazas que gasta son llamativas y los hombres van a mirar y comentar. NO PUEDES CAMBIAR LA NATURALEZA. Esta gente es divertidísima porque creen que pueden cambiar la naturaleza.

Es como si yo soy un gordo de mierda y pretendo triunfar en la vida, pues no, tengo que adelgazar y ponerme cachas. Me callo y lo asimilo, no salgo en redes llorando pretendiendo que todo el mundo debe actuar como yo quiero.

Si tienes un problema, cúrratelo para solucionarlo. Si para tí, tener tetazas supone un problema, adelgaza o opérate.


----------



## Educo Gratis (20 Ago 2022)

Pues la tía tiene razón, el subnormal del currito no puede usar los datos personales a los que tiene acceso en su trabajo para hacer lo que quiera, y mucho menos para molestar a un cliente.

Que sí, que la tía es una attentionwhore de cuidado, que hoy en día si no tienes una historieta de acoso que contar no eres nadie, pero que el planchabragas es subnormal tampoco cabe duda.


----------



## wililon (20 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> De derechas!!!
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



Se veía venir. Dura con el mileurista y simpática con el cuatromileurista

Mal el repartidor. Eso no se hace


----------



## Honkytonk Man (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pues la hija de puta esta se ha salido con la suya: repartidor en la calle. Ha ido con toda la intención de hacer daño.



¿Dónde lo has visto que le hayan dado boleto?


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> De momento le están ignorando a la guarra
> 
> Como llegue a hacerse muy viral entonces si que está acabado



Qué tia mas mala, la virgen...pero habrá hombre que se acerque a este zorra a menos de 1000 kms? Es que es la viva encarnación de la charo española, hijoputez extrema.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Por desgracia, hay zorras así y no me sorprendería que al chaval le hubiese tendido una encerrona.



Todavía recuerdo al chaval del Tranvía de Murcia, fueron a cuchillo a por el, por poner un cartel buscando una chavala que conoció en dicho tranvía y le gustó....









No, lo de la chica del tranvía de Murcia no es romántico


La carta de un chico para encontrar a una chica que vio en un tranvía puede ser incómoda e inquietante




elpais.com













La historia de la chica del tranvía de Murcia ni es tierna ni es fantástica: es simplemente acoso


Ha empapelado media ciudad dando datos sobre ti. No sabe tu nombre y te busca porque quiere liarse contigo. Medios locales se han hecho eco y la repercusión...




magnet.xataka.com





Incluso unas feministas hijas de puta, perdón por la redundancia, se hicieron pasar por dicha chica para insultarle, denigrarle, dar la turra feminista y vicitimizarse....









La que dice ser la 'chica del tranvía' de Murcia responde a la carta: "Te ignoré. Te rechacé. ¿Qué esperabas?"


'Yo soy la chica del tranvía' es una carta dirigida al joven que busca a su 'amor a primera vista' en Murcia. En ella, explica cómo pudo ser ese encuentro en la noche del Bando de la Huerta y lo acusa directamente de acoso. "Si de verdad quieres sacarme una sonrisa, deja de buscarme. Déjame. No...




www.antena3.com





Cuando al final resultó que a la chica del Tranvía, la auténtica, si que le gustó dicho chico, y estuvo encantada de quedar con el para volver a encontrarse...









Sergio encuentra a la chica del tranvía


El joven lamenta que haya quedado como «una mala persona porque se han exagerado las cosas». Asegura que conversó con la mujer que buscaba y que volverán a hablar cuando el 'lío'




www.laverdad.es


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo has visto que le hayan dado boleto?



Hay un post mas arriba donde se confirma que lo han echado


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Igual igual porque va a ser dificil que una de esas te viole en la puerta de tu casa. No se, igual tiene que ver.
> 
> Igual que tiene que ver (y no pongo capturas) que estés en cualquier grupo u actividad y te lleguen una media de 15 contactos cada 15 días con "hola guapa estas soltera", "Hola guapa que buscas por aqui", " Hola maciza ¿quieres sexo?", "Hola guapa, mira esta foto! (Foto polla)"
> 
> ...



Hace muchos años en Santander estaba buscando piso para compartir, era pobre (bueno, ahora también lo soy),

fui a ver un piso de estos de mil anuncios, llego y era una gorda empoderada que compartía piso con un guiri medio hippie, por supuesto me largué de allí, no vivo con rojos de mierda,

al otro día recibo un mensaje de una mujer,

era la amiga de la gorda, una flaquita que estaba sentada en el sofá con la que no crucé palabra,, no estaba mal, se veía guapa, le pidió mi número de tlf a la puta gorda, que si le gusté bla bla,

al final no follé, pasé de la jipiosa, era otra roja de mierda, funcivaga y tenía larva moronegra 
(no meto mi rabo ahí ni de coña)

el tema es que esto lo hacen las tías y no es acoso,

pero si lo hace un tío casi que puedes ir al talego y te echan del trabajo.

Igualdac lo llaman.

* No lo considero "acoso", no te interesa y ya está, sin dramas.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Qué tia mas mala, la virgen...pero habrá hombre que se acerque a este zorra a menos de 1000 kms? Es que es la viva encarnación de la charo española, hijoputez extrema.



Lo dicho, esta espabilada ha encontrado en la gente que trabaja de repartidor las victimas perfectas de sus ganas de hacer de Attention Whore e ir de Victima, es la Borja Escalona de los repartidores.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Sobre todo desde que se que te puede viogenizar tu pareja actual y el rollo que tengas por ahi.



Anda a tirar pedos a un bote, champ.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pues la tía tiene razón, el subnormal del currito no puede usar los datos personales a los que tiene acceso en su trabajo para hacer lo que quiera, y mucho menos para molestar a un cliente.
> 
> Que sí, que la tía es una attentionwhore de cuidado, que hoy en día si no tienes una historieta de acoso que contar no eres nadie, pero que el planchabragas es subnormal tampoco cabe duda.



El chaval es tonto y se ha equivocado...pero ni de coña se merecía lo que le han hecho. Un toque de atención en la empresa hubiera bastado, pero la hija de puta ha tenido que publicarlo en las redes y las empresas se quitan rápido el marrón de encima, no dan segundas oportunidades. Ahora este chaval está en la calle y quizás ni pueda volver a currar en otra empresa de reparto.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pues que ADELGACE la focamonje y/o que se haga una REDUCCION DE TETAS si tanto le molesta.
> 
> Es evidente que las tetazas que gasta son llamativas y los hombres van a mirar y comentar. NO PUEDES CAMBIAR LA NATURALEZA. Esta gente es divertidísima porque creen que pueden cambiar la naturaleza.
> 
> ...



Nunca hagas caso a lo que dicen, sino a lo que hacen, esta lo que hacía era exponer sus tetas para tener visitas y casito, mientras fardaba de lo mucho que gusta a los hombres, por las pedazo de tetas que tiene y lo buena que está.... pero claro, con llorera, victimismo y misándria.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hace muchos años en Santander estaba buscando piso para compartir, era pobre (bueno, ahora también lo soy),
> 
> fui a ver un piso de estos de mil anuncios, llego y era una gorda empoderada que compartía piso con un guiri medio hippie, por supuesto me largué de allí, no vivo con rojos de mierda,
> 
> ...



Cada vez hay más mujeres que ganan pasta, más que muchos hombres.

En este foro de cagacorrales inceles no es de esperar que conozcáis a alguna, porque no conocéis a ninguna.

Cómo comprenderás, a una que se mete 3k o 4k limpios, le suda ampliamente el coño lo que gane un tío que le gusta.

Seguid llorando.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El chaval es tonto y se ha equivocado...pero ni de coña se merecía lo que le han hecho. Un toque de atención en la empresa hubiera bastado, pero la hija de puta ha tenido que publicarlo en las redes y las empresas se quitan rápido el marrón de encima, no dan segundas oportunidades. Ahora este chaval está en la calle y quizás ni pueda volver a currar en otra empresa de reparto.



Vamos, como es hombre que le jodan, si a la camarera del Borja Escalona la hubieran despedido, España entera se habría movilizada para que la volvieran a readmitir, pero como este repartidor ha sido victima de la Borja Escalona femenina, pues que le jodan!!


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Cada vez hay más mujeres que ganan pasta, más que muchos hombres.
> 
> En este foro de cagacorrales inceles no es de esperar que conozcáis a alguna, porque no conocéis a ninguna.
> 
> ...



Y que tiene que ver con el tema,

menudo subnormal


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver con el tema,
> 
> menudo subnormal



Qué dice el mierdas este? Lo tengo en el ignore desde hace meses...


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver con el tema,
> 
> menudo subnormal



Pregúntale a tus socios vírgenes apestosos.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Qué dice el mierdas este? Lo tengo en el ignore desde hace meses...



Nosequé que no follamos y las tías ni nos miran,

algo así.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vamos, como es hombre que le jodan, si a la camarera del Borja Escalona la hubieran despedido, España entera se habría movilizada para que la volvieran a readmitir, pero como este repartidor ha sido victima de la Borja Escalona femenina, pues que le jodan!!



Esa es otra, toda la corte de subnormales que les siguen el juego a tipas como esta y les dan la razón. El feminismo a sacado ha relucir toda la maldad que muchas mujeres llevan dentro, es un excelente detector. Dudo que algún tio se le quiera acercar después de esta movida, ha quedado marcada.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Pregúntale a tus socios vírgenes apestosos.



Ser virgen es algo muy respetable, oiga.


----------



## 2dedos (20 Ago 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Lo que voy a decir no es muy popular pero la verdad es que es antinatural que el 100% de la especie tenga descendencia. Sólo los mejores deberían tener, sólo los mejores. Pon el límite en el 10%, en el 20% o en el 30% o donde tu quieras pero el 100% es una barbaridad.



Y qué hay de natural en que un adefesio con múltiples antecedentes clínicos por el hecho de tener privilegios económicos tenga más posibilidades de engendrar que la persona promedio?

No solo se reproducen los Suarsenegers y Rambos.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ser virgen es algo muy respetable, oiga.



Jajaja

Menuda basura acomplejada.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Ago 2022)

Lo de las charos buscando atención en las redes sociales es absolutamente patético.

En 50 años estarán en la cocina otra vez, pariendo, criando, fregando y sin rechistar. Si no es por una invasión islámica será porque la civilización occidental habrá colapsado sobre sí misma y se habrá vuelto a levantar con valores muy tradicionales y costumbres de hace un par de siglos. 

Dar voz y voto a estas imbéciles mentalmente subdesarrolladas que nunca debieron ser consideradas mayores de edad es algo que no se puede mantener durante mucho tiempo, pues lleva a una profunda decadencia a toda la sociedad.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Menuda basura acomplejada.



Acomplejado es el subnormal que llama al resto vírgenes apestosos,

no te proyectes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Lo de las charos buscando atención en las redes sociales es absolutamente patético.
> 
> En 50 años estarán en la cocina otra vez, pariendo, criando, fregando y sin rechistar. Si no es por una invasión islámica será porque la civilización occidental habrá colapsado sobre sí misma y se habrá vuelto a levantar con valores muy tradicionales y costumbres de hace un par de siglos. Dar voz y voto a estas imbéciles mentalmente subdesarrolladas que nunca debieron ser consideradas mayores de edad es algo que no se puede mantener durante mucho tiempo, pues lleva a una profunda decadencia a toda la sociedad.



Al igual que los moronegros, las mujeres necesitan de un cierto control para que no destruyan una sociedad.


----------



## charlie3 (20 Ago 2022)

No creo q el tío sea tan sucnormal para haberle entrado sin haber recibido previamente un mensaje no verbal de la tía . Probablemente fue esto lo que pasó y luego ella se hace la estrecha. Dicho esto, me da morbo que la tía sea de VOCS.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> No creo q el tío sea tan sucnormal para haberle entrado sin haber recibido previamente un mensaje no verbal de la tía . Probablemente fue esto lo que pasó y luego ella se hace la estrecha. Dicho esto, me da morbo que la tía sea de VOCS.



Pues se ha comportado totalmente como una feminazi votante de Podemos. Deja en muy mal lugar a Vox una tipa así. Pero sí, yo apuesto a que le ha preparado una encerrona al chaval solo por tener su minuto de gloria.


----------



## Ringbell (20 Ago 2022)

Mira que no soporto a las charos pero que te mande un privado uno solo por verte es escalofriante de cojones.


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre es muy sano y normal que un tio desconocido por una foto de un perfil te mande una foto justo en el mismo sitio diciendo: Baja y nos tomamos algo.
> 
> Somos unas histéricas, es lo mas normal del mundo lo eso, muy cabal, muy cuerdo.
> 
> ...



Dramón 

Vamos que te molesta que los hombres muestren interés natural en ti. 

Ya llegarás a la etapa de invisibilidad.





Enviado desde mi SM-M205FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Honkytonk Man (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No os lo perdáis...
> 
> *ESTA PETARDA ES FALANGISTA*



Su foto de perfil es en el Valle de los Caídos.

A ver, este perfil de tía es muy concreto. Sí, les encanta un tipo exitoso que gane pasta y que esté buenorro, que se case con ellas y se las folle todas las noches, pero desprecian a los parguelas como el del reparto.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Su foto de perfil es en el Valle de los Caídos.
> 
> A ver, este perfil de tía es muy concreto. Sí, les encanta un tipo exitoso que gane pasta y que esté buenorro, que se case con ellas y se las folle todas las noches, pero desprecian a los parguelas como el del reparto.
> 
> Es lo que hay.



Una pija clasista que solo se junta con Cayetanos...

pero va de nacional-sindicalista


----------



## Joaquim (20 Ago 2022)

Esta tipa es la Borja Escalona de los repartidores.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Es una zorra clasista, ya me las he visto antes con este perfil de mujeres. Disfrutan haciendo daño a quien no consideran de su nivel.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ago 2022)

Klendathu dijo:


> Dramón
> 
> Vamos que te molesta que los hombres muestren interés natural en ti.
> 
> ...



Nunca salió de ella. Aquí, con internet, que no se la ve, se sube el ego.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Una pija clasista que solo se junta con Cayetanos...
> 
> pero va de nacional-sindicalista



Y como buena pija clásica, tirando a gorda y con una cara más basta que un bocadillo de pan rallado. Y como ya he dicho, su lema es “viajo, luego existo”. Vamos, claro material barranco lanzable.


----------



## angel2929 (20 Ago 2022)

La chica tiene derecho a tener ese doble rasero, no es ilegal, son preferencias sexuales , por muy injusto o hipócrita que te parezca

Usar su móvil para ligar si es objeto de Sancion


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Y como buena pija clásica, tirando a gorda y con una cara más basta que un bocadillo de pan rallado. Y como ya he dicho, su lema es “viajo, luego existo”. Vamos, claro material barranco lanzable.



Buenos viajecitos para presumir en el Instagram,

al final es la misma basura que cualquier empoderada podemita, solo que esta pone la bandera de España en vez de la LGTB de colorines.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buenos viajecitos para presumir en el Instagram,
> 
> al final es la misma basura que cualquier empoderada podemita, solo que esta pone la bandera de España en vez de la LGTB de colorines.



Es la misma mierda, solo que esta es la versión pija. Zorras cuneteables también las hay de derechas.

Las tias que suelen presumir de viajes en sus redes sociales siempre me han parecido peligrosas. Esta es de las que se follan a algún moronegro y dejan la dignidad en la puerta.


----------



## romeoalfa (20 Ago 2022)

La Charo quiere médicos buenorros, no repartidores


----------



## Don Meliton (20 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> tenéis una obsesión insana con que os van a violar, ya de paso dejamos de relacionarnos. Básicamente te quejas de ligar, algo completamente natural e intrínseco. Me hace gracia porque cuando no intentas nada con ninguna te dicen que le entres a alguna, y estáis promoviendo que no os entre nadie. Lo que buscáis es que solo el top 20% os hable, el otro 80% os sobra completamente, pero claro, no podéis decirlo abiertamente porque sabéis que entonces todo se iría a la mierda.



Eso venia a decir, que clase de cabeza relaciona un saludo con una violacion.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Buenos viajecitos para presumir en el Instagram,
> 
> al final es la misma basura que cualquier empoderada podemita, solo que esta pone la bandera de España en vez de la LGTB de colorines.



Ni las unas, ni las otras, te hacen caso ninguno.

A llorar por los foros.


----------



## angel2929 (20 Ago 2022)

Obvio , libertad de expresión se llama 

Solo que ella no hace nada ilegal con su twet


----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No os lo perdáis...
> 
> *ESTA PETARDA ES FALANGISTA*



Jooder, encima es la deforme de la izquierda. Me cago en los muertos de todos los huelebragas pagafantas de este puto país. Hijos de la grandísima puta. Si os váis a arrastrar por una petarda, al menos que esté buena y sea guapa. Y preferiblemente joven subnormales retarder.


----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Desde luego se ha pasao diciendole guapa.
> Al calabozo de los huelebragas
> ....



Es que encima es un feto de mono.


----------



## magufone (20 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es una zorra clasista, ya me las he visto antes con este perfil de mujeres. Disfrutan haciendo daño a quien no consideran de su nivel.



Pocos perfiles detesto mas que los de estas zopencas, y pocas veces he disfrutado mas que cuando les daba calabazas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> La Charo quiere médicos buenorros, no repartidores



Entornito y posición


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> A una compañera de curro le pasó algo parecido. Iba acompañado a su padre en una ambulancia al hospital, esa misma tarde el ambulanciero le escribió pidiéndole rollo. Le mandó ATPC.
> No es de recibo aprovecharse de los datos de una persona con unos fines para usarlos en otros. Hay mucho descerebrado y hay que pararles los pies en este sentido porque si no esto sería jauja.



Al novio zoquete de una prima mía le pasó algo parecido. Trabajaba en una ambulancia, y en unos carnavales una tia denunció que la habían tocado dentro. Lo vi por televisión entrando al juzgado, y dije "que se la mame", más por hacer mofa del tipo que me caía mal (era un cani) que por otra razón. Durante el juicio se demostró que era un invent, y que la tia hizo tamaña barbaridad para no decirle al padre guardia civil que era una furcia. 
No es de recibo aprovecharse de la voluntad de auxiliar al prójimo de una persona con unos fines para usarlos en otros. Hay mucha descerebrada y hay que pararles los pies en este sentido porque si no esto sería jauja.


----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> T_D_S P_T_S significa T_D_S.
> 
> Cuando los moros no las dejan tener redes sociales, es por algo.



He leído cuando los moros no las dejen. Todo llegará, deseando estoy.


----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

Euler dijo:


> No veo apropiado el intentar ligar con un teléfono que es de un cliente. En todo caso, con lo de guapa se ha lucido.



Es un pagafantas y lo merece, eso está claro, pero en su mente habrán sido las leyes desiguales las culpables de su desgracia, y no ser un arrastrado de mierda ante putas de mierda, ergo no habrá aprendido nada, seguirá en la rueda del Samsara.


----------



## Murnau (20 Ago 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Esto lo hacen más para subirse el ego y demostrar al resto de amigas todo lo que atrae que otra cosa



Entre esas 3 de la foto, habrá una competición a ver cuántos tontos pican en sus redes, de las cuales, la protagonista del tweet, para más INRI, es la más fea.


----------



## Murnau (21 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Por huelebragas como el repartidor estamos como estamos...



Bueno, no le falta razón.

También podríamos salir a quemar la calle dentro de diez minutos. Millones de hombres quemando la calle. Y no lo hacemos. Y cuando nos pregunten por qué lo hacemos decir bien claro las razones. Y saquear las tiendas, si a los negros les funciona por qué a nosotros no.
Podríamos dejar de hacer horas extra y consumir lo mínimo posible. Somos al menos 23 millones. La economía y el sistema charil caería en picado. Y tampoco lo hemos hecho. También podríamos dejar de ir a discotecas y bares, el templo de la furcia por excelencia, donde el sonido, la ausencia de luz y humo te hacen ver cosas que no existen, a rendir tributo a las falsas putas de oro agasajándolas con prebendas. Eso último ya lo hago. También podríamos retirar la palabra a todas las Martas G. Podríamos hacer mucho más. Así que me temo, que estamos como estamos, por una combinación de múltiples factores.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pocos perfiles detesto mas que los de estas zopencas, y pocas veces he disfrutado mas que cuando les daba calabazas



Yo fui víctima del desprecio de una de estas y te aseguro que jamás he odiado tanto a una tia. Con el tiempo, tuve el placer de ver cómo era rechazada.


----------



## Madzau (21 Ago 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y estos seres ¿inmundos? tienen presunción de veracidad frente a cualquier hombre por el hecho de ser hombres y ellas las portadoras de un coño.
> 
> Seguid votando a escoria y aplaudid a unidAs podemAs, el partido-picadero de un cheposo con coleta.



No se como puedes promover el voto a podemos después de ver ese video.


----------



## Mcgregor (21 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Cuantos hombres habrán sido juzgados injustamente por situaciones como estas.

Malditas chatos empoderadas y porqueyovalgistas.

MISOGINIA YA


----------



## Murnau (21 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> tenéis una obsesión insana con que os van a violar, ya de paso dejamos de relacionarnos. Básicamente te quejas de ligar, algo completamente natural e intrínseco. Me hace gracia porque cuando no intentas nada con ninguna te dicen que le entres a alguna, y estáis promoviendo que no os entre nadie. Lo que buscáis es que solo el top 20% os hable, el otro 80% os sobra completamente, pero claro, no podéis decirlo abiertamente porque sabéis que entonces todo se iría a la mierda.



Pues digámoslo nosotros, prediquemos la palabra. Todo ha de irse a la mierda ya.


----------



## Murnau (21 Ago 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Pero es feo que hombres horribles te hablen o te miren o peor te digan cosas asquerosas. Yo no voy diciendo mis fantasías sexuales por ahi, o q le haría a otro, a nadie le interesa. En esas ocaciones esos hombres ya de por sí horribles se vuelven aún más monstruosos. Y eso en casi todos los países se está legislando como delito por suerte. Y ojalá se penalizará como Singapur creo q a hombres molestosos les dan varillazos



Pues mira troll subnormal, no es mala idea, al pagafantas poco me parece, hay que erradicaros de la tierra.


----------



## Murnau (21 Ago 2022)

Pues vayámonos, y tan a gusto. Dejaremos más sitio para moros y negros. Saldremos ganando y ellas perdiendo. El "estado" recaudará menos impuestos, habrá menos gente decente en las calles, estas putas tendrán menos víctimas, menos renta a través de la sustracción de recursos a los hombres, y un largo etc. Tendremos una vida mejor en todos los sentidos.

Quizás solo necesitemos aplicar lo sencillo "nadie es profeta en su propia tierra". No hay que buscar intrincada sabiduría para hallar la respuesta a este problema. El momento del dolor y la tristeza de dejar caer el país de origen ha pasado hace mucho tiempo. Ya no me importa que caiga, es más, es necesario y debe caer.


----------



## Murnau (21 Ago 2022)

Brindaré por eso en un rato. El camino está compuesto de idiomas, aptitudes profesionales y valor.


----------



## Javito Putero (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, parece que no solo de MRW vive la empoderada.
> 
> Aqui el 25 julio tambien se la quiso liar a otra mensajería.
> 
> ...



puff encima parece premeditado.

cuando te das cuenta lo parasitarias que son un porcentaje demasiado alto...


----------



## romeoalfa (21 Ago 2022)

Hay gente que con cualquier historia quiere ganar seguidores, asi que ni me lo creo ni me lo dejo de creer


----------



## astur_burbuja (21 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



El problema no es el chaval, es su situación socio-económica


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Ago 2022)

*Ese tipo no deberia hacer eso y lo sabeis , no es etico ni profesional

Al pavo le puede caer una gorda por la Ley de proteccion de datos*


----------



## Sanctis (21 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Ese tipo no deberia hacer eso y lo sabeis , no es etico ni profesional
> 
> Al pavo le puede caer una gorda por la Ley de proteccion de datos*



Aparte de eso, que razón tienes, se te olvida la dignidad.

Porque si eres un marciano que acaba de aterrizar en Madrid lo entiendo. 

Pero resulta que no. Que todos vivimos en un país en donde sabemos lo que hay.

Ni guapa, ni hola guapa, ni dame tu número, ni pollas. Porque para que te humillen y te dejen por los suelos mejor es ignorarlas. A mi nunca me han hecho ni dicho eso porque no les doy el gustazo.

El problema es ese: los tios en este país no tienen dignidad.

En la última discoteca donde trabajé daba gusto ver a los compañeros cuando les baboseaban: "perdona estoy trabajando, gracias".

Tendría que haber una mili obligada. Díez noches con los seguratas de una discoteca. 

Al final en este país solo cuatro chulazos contados saben manejarlas.

Y cuanto más "perdona estoy trabajando, gracias", menos te desprecian y más ganas tienen de beber tu semen. Os lo puedo asegurar.

En fin. La vida es así. Lo que hagan los demás a ti te perjudica y si los demás las endiosan hay consecuencias.


----------



## LMLights (21 Ago 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Anda que no hay tías con la escopeta cargada deseando demostrar su empoderamiento.



GRANDIOSO



Charo afgana dijo:


> Hace semanas publicó algo similar, esta tía es subnormal.



_Cuando dejes de abrir a los repartidores con las bragas y sin nada más posiblemente dejarán de escribir los muchachos Cuando abro a las repartidoras en calzoncillos y marcando instrumento, alguna también me escribe luego. Lógico_


MARTA GIRONA

Calientapollas.......


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (21 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No hombre es muy sano y normal que un tio desconocido por una foto de un perfil te mande una foto justo en el mismo sitio diciendo: Baja y nos tomamos algo.
> 
> Somos unas histéricas, es lo mas normal del mundo lo eso, muy cabal, muy cuerdo.
> 
> ...



Encanto deja esto a los mayores y sirvenos unos Martinis.


----------



## Aventino (21 Ago 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Tenemos que ponerle nombre a esta forma de actuar. Aprendamos de los comunistas, que se inventanm términos y nos bombardean con ellos en los medios. Un piropo es delito si te lo hace un obrero feo y sudado desde su C15. Pero si te lo dice un "buenorro" desde su BMW de 200 mil euros es un halago e incita a la mujer a "profundizar la relación".
> 
> Podríamos llamarlo *asquerofobia*, porque para determinadas mujeres, especialmente las progresistas, un hombre feo y pobre es un asqueroso. Llevémoslo al Congreso y que lo incluyan como motivo de delito de odio 'propio de las mujeres hacia los hombres'. Porque un hombre, si la moza lo merece, no mirará si tiene pasta o puede conseguir algo distinto de ella que su amor.



Ya tiene nombre, se llama_ misandria_


----------



## lagartiniano (21 Ago 2022)

Pa la próxima, en vez de usar el dato de su numero para hablarla y quedar como un ratito acosador, que haga una agujero al paquete que ca a entregar, meta ahí la polla empalmada, y la mujer al abrir el paquete no podrá resistir la atracción hacia el falo erecto.

Lo vi en un documental por xvideos o así, y funciona


----------



## Agosto (21 Ago 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Al novio zoquete de una prima mía le pasó algo parecido. Trabajaba en una ambulancia, y en unos carnavales una tia denunció que la habían tocado dentro. Lo vi por televisión entrando al juzgado, y dije "que se la mame", más por hacer mofa del tipo que me caía mal (era un cani) que por otra razón. Durante el juicio se demostró que era un invent, y que la tia hizo tamaña barbaridad para no decirle al padre guardia civil que era una furcia.
> No es de recibo aprovecharse de la voluntad de auxiliar al prójimo de una persona con unos fines para usarlos en otros. Hay mucha descerebrada y hay que pararles los pies en este sentido porque si no esto sería jauja.



En el caso de mi compañera pude observar por mi mismo la conversación por WhatsApp. La chica estuvo valorando la posibilidad de denunciar al tipo pero finalmente declinó. Quiero pensar porque se trataba de una tía con buen fondo.
Espero que la a la furcia que le tocó al novio de tu prima el karma caiga con toda su furia sobre ella.


----------



## Raedero (21 Ago 2022)

Se está abusando del concepto "Charo".

Esta no es más que una zorra o una protocharo si lo preferís.


----------



## noseburbuja (21 Ago 2022)

hasta los huevos de las endiosadas

pero ellas tienen la mitad de la culpa la otra mitad va para los putos pagafantas q las endiosan

asco de burbuja chochil


----------



## Raedero (21 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> A esto vendría, si la mozuela no tendrá ni 25 años...
> 
> 
> 
> De hecho es una VOXera



Tiene lo del tiroides, protogorda con ínfulas.

+1 punto y van.........pero eh!! Que le han dicho Hola por wasac la han hacosado, que paren las rotativas de twitter y se pongan a funcionar los juzgados.

Hará lo mismo cuando la llamen de iberdola y le den las buenas tardes y le vendan la moto ¿¿¿Cómo han conseguido su número???? Denuncia a iberdrola por la LPD.

Venga coño.......


----------



## Decipher (21 Ago 2022)

noseburbuja dijo:


> hasta los huevos de las endiosadas
> 
> pero ellas tienen la mitad de la culpa la otra mitad va para los putos pagafantas q las endiosan
> 
> asco de burbuja chochil



Hay que hacer algo respecto a la cuestión huelebragas.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



¿Y por qué no los que tienen bajo CI? ¿Que es más importante para la especie humana la inteligencia o la altura? Pues resulta que para las mujeres es más importante lo segundo (y no, tener dinero no demuestra que seas inteligente).

Además, el humano es una especie social; los grupos humanos que más éxito han tenido han sido las culturas monógamas, donde tanto feos como guapas procreaban y todo colaboraban. Las sociedades polígamas (si acaso las hubo) se extinguieron casi por completo.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Ago 2022)

Aquí tengo que decir que la chica lleva razón. Independientemente de que pueda ser verdad que si llega a ser un tío buenorro le hubiese perdonado el mal uso de sus datos personales; lo que hace este repartidor es poco profesional, poco ético y como dicen, quizá hasta delictivo.

Encime es tonto y le entra como un baboso. Si al menos se hubiese currado una excusa original para escribirle y tantear a ver si la tía le da coba...


----------



## noseburbuja (21 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Hay que hacer algo respecto a la cuestión huelebragas.



lo unico humillarlos , irse con gordacas a las 5 am desesperado , ponerle mote de ballenero hasta q deja de hacerlo

por cierto el tipo del whastaspp era panchito eso de no eres casada? ( o reres soltera ) es de tiraflechas , asi q un panchi sin curro menos...pues q le den


----------



## Soundblaster (21 Ago 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Obvio , libertad de expresión se llama
> 
> Solo que ella no hace nada ilegal con su twet



Difunde sin su permiso la imagen de un tercero y hace publica una conversación privada.

Las denuncias en la policia y a protección de datos, no en twitter, esta buscando un escarnio publico y masivo para el infractor, asi como ocasionar perdidas economicas claras en el vendedor y el transportista...ojo que podria acabar recibiendo ella la bilis de vuelta.


----------



## Ratona001 (21 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> (....)
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Y los calvos. Este gen ha de extinguirse


----------



## Euler (21 Ago 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Es un pagafantas y lo merece, eso está claro, pero en su mente habrán sido las leyes desiguales las culpables de su desgracia, y no ser un arrastrado de mierda ante putas de mierda, ergo no habrá aprendido nada, seguirá en la rueda del Samsara.



Si fuera consciente de esas leyes nunca se hubiera expuesto así.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Ago 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> En que se diferencia un BABOSO DE UN GALAN?
> 
> EL GALAN MIDE 1.90 ,y tiene el cuerpo de superman



Y la cartera, hoyga., tener la cartera de un furgolista ayuda bastante. Incluso midiendo 1 60


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> 
> De derechas!!!
> 
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



Dudo mucho que esa tipeja tenga algún tipo de ideología que no sea el yolovalguismo y el empoderamiento.

Por otra parte. Ser de derechas no es eximente de ser subnormal.


----------



## Burbujarras (21 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores, son las consecuencias de basar la calificación de acoso sexual al 100% en la experiencia subjetiva de la mujer, y no en aspectos objetivos.
> 
> Prácticamente ninguna mujer se va a sentir “acosada”, cuando le entre un 666 (6 pies de altura [1,82m], 6 pack ab, 6 cifras de cash).
> 
> Como profetizó Rollo Tomassi, el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



El tal Tomassotti es uno de los reyes fachuzo gymcels de la alt right. De profetizar o solucionar anda bien corto, se le da bien hablar como una charo quejica, y blanquear todo lo que haga su fachurria seguidora. Míralo como un Trumpiano, amigo de los hombres no es, y muchas veces se le ve proyectando y culpando a los de mensrights o mtgow de ser blandengues, cuando en realidad todos son blandengues porque el estado usano es capitalista y opresor, y lo mejor, su mundillo redpill es el peor, el más esforzadillo, el más papanatas, de largo, de los tres. Rollo te conseguirá eso sí, 150 instalikes en boomerfachurros.info como éste foro, 8chan o zerohedge, incluso cuando la tuitera sea una conservathot tradicional boxera como la copa de un pino, así que culpa del femirulismo desde luego no es.


----------



## Shelene (21 Ago 2022)

Joder, toda la vida recibiendo paquetes de amazon y mil sitios y jamás me han escrito después, ni siquiera un piropillo. Me habré vuelto ya una charo? Oh Dios mío!


----------



## Cachopo (21 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Claro porque las tias españolss quieren reproducirse...

Y además no basta con rechazad, hay que humillar... destruir...


----------



## Cachopo (21 Ago 2022)

Shelene dijo:


> Joder, toda la vida recibiendo paquetes de amazon y mil sitios y jamás me han escrito después, ni siquiera un piropillo. Me habré vuelto ya una charo? Oh Dios mío!



Hola guapa a riesgo de perder mi cuenta en burbuja, te tomas unas fantas?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Revisar su twitter, la tía es derechas y simpátiza con VOX.
> 
> De derechas!!!
> 
> VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA!!!



Toma claro, ¿pensabas que con una mujer de derechas todo sería más idílico?

Con ella podrás ver el telediario más a gusto que con una progremita, pero en cuanto a sus instintos más primarios respecto a relaciones, reproducción, comportamientos cotidianos... son todas iguales.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Toma claro, ¿pensabas que con una mujer de derechas todo sería más idílico?
> 
> Con ella podrás ver el telediario más a gusto que con una progremita, pero en cuanto a sus instintos más primarios respecto a relaciones, reproducción, comportamientos cotidianos... son todas iguales.



Es muy derrollente ser feminista y de derechas... Algunos dirán "cabalgar contradicciones" y tal.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es muy derrollente ser feminista y de derechas... Algunos dirán "cabalgar contradicciones" y tal.



Estoy convencido que si le preguntas, ella se considerará antifeminazi. Seguro que hasta usa esa misma palabra.

No es una contradicción simplemente un DON NADIE sin dinero y feo ha osado mandarle un whatsapp, y ella que es muy digna se ha ultrajado y lo comparte en redes sociales para conseguir laiks y retuits.

Sin embargo los médicos atractivos y con cash sano le hacen tilín, como han podido demostrar...


----------



## lasnubes07 (21 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>



Por mucho que os joda , no puedes ir ligando de esta manera , si no sabéis hacer las cosas bien , no las hagáis coño , que después viene vuestros lloros de que putas somos las mueres , coño


----------



## Fra Diavolo (21 Ago 2022)

El tío un retrasado. La tía una attention whore: será preciso contarlo todo en RRSS?
Si lo airea en twitter es porque busca atención, y sangre.

Porque cualquier retrasada de estas va a un comercio, suelta en twitter que el que la atendió era un baboso y no dejaba de mirarle las tetas, y lo arruina. Sea verdad o mentira.


----------



## Javito Putero (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es muy derrollente ser feminista y de derechas... Algunos dirán "cabalgar contradicciones" y tal.



zapaterito me trajo la ley viogen. gracias zapaterito!!

a renglon seguido me invento que soy de la falange


----------



## Javito Putero (21 Ago 2022)

lo que soy es una mentirosa a tiempo parcial


----------



## Pichorrica (21 Ago 2022)

La pava ésta se supone que es de Vox pero actúa como una podemita media.....

Me da que la tía intentó escalar en Vox y por lo que sea no consiguió nada, así que está ahora intentado ser reclutada en cualquier otro partido socialista(PP, PSOE, Podemos....) con tácticas del tipo MeToo y otras tonterías haciéndose la víctima y denunciando el machismo que sufre a la luz de todos.

No se, algo raro hay detrás de todo esto.


----------



## Charo afgana (21 Ago 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Por mucho que os joda , no puedes ir ligando de esta manera , si no sabéis hacer las cosas bien , no las hagáis coño , que después viene vuestros lloros de que putas somos las mueres , coño



Efectivamente el tipo es un baboso pagafantas subnormal,

al igual que ella es una pija insoportable con ganas de llamar la atención,

este tipo de hombres viene perfecto para que todas las feminazis subnormales tengáis cabida y os hagan casito,

así que no lo desprecies tanto, son vuestros aliades,

sois parte del sistema, lumpen tironucable, NPCs moldeables, basura obediente,

supongo eres una retrasada de "cotilleando" que viene a tocar los cojones para hacer capturas y después pasarlas a las "primas"
"mira como trolleo a los machirulos gñe"

Menuda panda de retrasadas llamándose "primas" 

Eres el mismo tipo de escoria que ese baboso,
seguro que eres triple empozoñada y salías a aplaudir al balcón.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)

Esta charo sí que está percutible:


----------



## Cachopo (21 Ago 2022)

No merece castigo tio.

Solo le ha escrito es algl inocente su unico error es que la otra no esta intersada.


----------



## Cachopo (21 Ago 2022)

Ya perp no estamos hablando de la stasi o de que haya hecho algo turbio simplemente el tio penso que podria surgir algo y la saludo, fin.
Si eres camarero tampoco puedes ligar con un cliente?

Esto si sale bien seria la tipica historia romantica.
Que si que la ley denproteccion de datos y blablabla perp somos seres humanos, solo quería conocerla no le veo nada de malo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Ago 2022)

Las feminazis suelen ser sociatas y podemitas. Vox no es partido que apoye el feminazismo.


----------



## BeninExpress (21 Ago 2022)

Cruzado dijo:


> Alguno se queja de que las tias solo hacen caso a los buenorros, me imagino que a vosotros si os intenta entrar una tia gorda, de 1,50 y fea le dareis una oportunidad por su interior.
> 
> A ver si entendeis de una puta vez que la naturaleza es sabia, y lo sano y normal es que una mujer jijije con un tio de 1,80, bien parecido y con buen curro (adaptacion/inteligencia) o tremendamente alpha (carisma/fuerza). Es lo que necesita la especie, cada vez que una tia por no tener algo mejor acaba con un tio de 1,75 (medio metro, porque esta mas cerca del 1,50 que de 2m) y con bajos ingresos (poco espabilado/taras) esta jodiendo a la especie entera por una semilla genetica podrida que deberia desaparecer.
> 
> Que se mueran los feos, coño!



Y las feas.. las feas también deben palmar.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Ago 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Por mucho que os joda , no puedes ir ligando de esta manera , si no sabéis hacer las cosas bien , no las hagáis coño , que después viene vuestros lloros de que putas somos las mueres , coño



No, y además radicalmente. 

Quizás porque las mujeres pocas veces estáis al otro lado de la barrera. Y simplemente con elegir entre los moscones que se os acercan, tenéis suficiente. El hombre medio tiene que intentarlo muchísimas veces, siendo rechazado en alto porcentaje de ellas 

Y aunque seas una persona media en todo, si te quedas sin moverte puedes estar años y años sin que una mujer se te acerque. Sí, años; no suele pasar, es una excepción. 

Con lo cual no puedes meter miedo e incluso denunciar que alguien lo intente. Como están diciendo, lo que se se le permite a Brad Pitt no se le permite a John Goodman. 

La clave es no traspasar barreras. En cuanto te digan que no, pues paras. Es más, si es inapropiado (como en este caso...), pues un no con firmeza debería llevar a unas disculpas inmediatas y...ya. Hay una barrera muy muy objetiva entre el intento y el acoso que todos comprendemos.

¿Qué hubiera pasado si el repartido hubiera sido George Clooney? Pues que lo estaría subiendo en twitter como una hazaña. Es decir, el que tiene un atractivo enorme puede hacer cosas que el feo no. Con lo cual, como el feo tiene que intentarlo mil veces más, se le restringe toda posibilidad. 

Incluso que la empresa de trasportes tire del hilo y lo ponga de patitas en la calle. 

No, no se trata de putas o no putas, aquí nadie ha hablado de eso. Se trata de normalizar las relaciones, como siempre ha pasado. Y dentro de cualquier contexto razonable, no criminalizar al que lo intenta, sino criminalizar al que se pasa. 

Porque si no, aunque no lo veas, están creando una categoría de delito que solo afecta a los feos y a los torpes para ligar. Repito, imagina ese médico buenorro con el que echaba unas risas, qué hubiera pasado si hubiera sido muy muy feo. Pues igual, denuncia al hospital...

El meme de 'qué tal Susan' lo refleja perfectamente. Si un feogordo intenta algo parecido a ligar, se está instalando en la sociedad el que sea prácticamente acoso, porque es un acercamiento no deseado. 

Pero coño, algo falla en esa ecuación, no?


----------



## oldesnake (21 Ago 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, y además radicalmente.
> 
> Quizás porque las mujeres pocas veces estáis al otro lado de la barrera. Y simplemente con elegir entre los moscones que se os acercan, tenéis suficiente. El hombre medio tiene que intentarlo muchísimas veces, siendo rechazado en alto porcentaje de ellas
> 
> ...



lo que falla es que ellas solo quieren al top 20%, el resto de hombres solo les sirven para producir, consumir y que les inviten, luego ya que se las apañen solos. Está claro que esto hace que la sociedad no sea funcional, es imposible que ese 80% tenga siquiera motivaciones para esforzarse, de ahí el aumento de depresiones, suicidios (sobre todo en hombres) y la decadencia que está experimentando la sociedad.


----------



## oldesnake (21 Ago 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Por mucho que os joda , no puedes ir ligando de esta manera , si no sabéis hacer las cosas bien , no las hagáis coño , que después viene vuestros lloros de que putas somos las mueres , coño



pues cuando pasamos de ligar y conocer mujeres bien que nos decís que cuando vamos a tener novia. Sois unas hipócritas.


----------



## Cachopo (21 Ago 2022)

Tampoco hay que ser dramático, preguntas, recibes un no, y ya. Otra cosa seria insistir


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (21 Ago 2022)

Aventino dijo:


> Ya tiene nombre, se llama_ misandria_



No, pprqie no odian a los jombres. Los que son guapos y con dinero y buena posición les fascinan.


----------



## pepeleches (21 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> lo que falla es que ellas solo quieren al top 20%, el resto de hombres solo les sirven para producir, consumir y que les inviten, luego ya que se las apañen solos. Está claro que esto hace que la sociedad no sea funcional, es imposible que ese 80% tenga siquiera motivaciones para esforzarse, de ahí el aumento de depresiones, suicidios (sobre todo en hombres) y la decadencia que está experimentando la sociedad.



Ellas deberían darse cuenta de lo que es poder ver pasar años y años sin que ninguna mujer te haga el más mínimo acercamiento. Si quieres algo te toca a ti. 

Pero al revés también; puede parecer muy atractivo (somos extremos opuestos...), pero el hecho de que cada vez que pongas un pie en la calle, o te vas a tomar unas cañas se te acerquen 10 moscones entiendo que pueda llegar a aburrir y ser molesto. 

Pero justamente por eso no se pueden poner dogmas que regulen las relaciones sociales, sin el puñetero sentido común. Llevamos años en los que cualquier mujer de 150kg más fea que pegarle un padre casi te echa una bronca si no te quieres acostar con ella, pero resulta que ahora cada vez que alguien no perfecto hace un mínimo acercamiento quieren que sea delito de acoso. 

Comprendiendo las dos partes, la creadora de ese twit hace justamente lo más perverso que se pueda hacer: ensalza al médico buenorro del jijijaja, y al que tiene mala posición social porque es un puto repartido, y seguramente feo, lo denuncia públicamente. 

Los hombres (algunos...) deberían aprender a envainársela más rápido. Coño, te están dando señales de que sobras o te han dicho que no; lárgate sin más. 

Y las mujeres deberían darse cuenta de que son incongruentes, lo que esperan de los más alfa lo tipifican cuando es un omega. 

Y sobre todo, no meter al estado ni a twitter por medio, haciendo de estas cosas un drama. Son cosas de la vida, nos reproducimos porque en algún momento alguien le entró a otro alguien. Ese hecho en sí mismo no puede ser tan odioso como quieren pintarlo.


----------



## Burbujarras (21 Ago 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> No, pprqie no odian a los jombres. Los que son guapos y con dinero y buena posición les fascinan.



Menudo pseudotrauma tienen en el foro con las mujeras cuando actúan de igual forma a cuando un derechuzo ve a un vago y maleante, o un calvo follacristos cuando ve un jombre de otra comunidad autónoma.


----------



## Burbujarras (21 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Las feminazis suelen ser sociatas y podemitas. Vox no es partido que apoye el feminazismo.



Feminazi es palabro inventado por Rush Limbaugh, fachuzo usano premium. Podrías empezar por marxismo sexual, pero supongo que el barómetro de ironía ya lo tienes en Lepe.


----------



## monbolongo (21 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Igual igual porque va a ser dificil que una de esas te viole en la puerta de tu casa. No se, igual tiene que ver.
> 
> Igual que tiene que ver (y no pongo capturas) que estés en cualquier grupo u actividad y te lleguen una media de 15 contactos cada 15 días con "hola guapa estas soltera", "Hola guapa que buscas por aqui", " Hola maciza ¿quieres sexo?", "Hola guapa, mira esta foto! (Foto polla)"
> 
> ...



Si, por eso he dicho que la percepción de "peligro" puede ser distinta si eres hombre o mujer.

Pero no quita para que el mismo acto (tirar la caña) sea considerado por algunas "acoso e intento de violación" si no les gusta el sujeto, y "un acto romántico" si el tipo les parece atractivo.

En todo caso denunciar al tipo en redes sociales creando una especie de caza de brujas versión feminista no me parece proporcionado.

Cuando la tipa cumpla cierta edad y se haga invisible a los hombres (cosa que les pasa a TODAS) echará de menos el "acoso de los hombres" (el del hombre educado, el tío baboso y obsceno a mi nunca me ha parecido aceptable)


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El problema no es el chaval, es su situación socio-económica


----------



## Joaquim (21 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Si, por eso he dicho que la percepción de "peligro" puede ser distinta si eres hombre o mujer.
> 
> *Pero no quita para que el mismo acto (tirar la caña) sea considerado por algunas "acoso e intento de violación" si no les gusta el sujeto, y "un acto romántico" si el tipo les parece atractivo.*
> 
> ...


----------



## oldesnake (21 Ago 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Ellas deberían darse cuenta de lo que es poder ver pasar años y años sin que ninguna mujer te haga el más mínimo acercamiento. Si quieres algo te toca a ti.
> 
> Pero al revés también; puede parecer muy atractivo (somos extremos opuestos...), pero el hecho de que cada vez que pongas un pie en la calle, o te vas a tomar unas cañas se te acerquen 10 moscones entiendo que pueda llegar a aburrir y ser molesto.
> 
> ...



efectivamente, yo también pienso que tanto hombres como mujeres tenemos la responsabilidad y tenemos que actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Ago 2022)

Shelene dijo:


> Joder, toda la vida recibiendo paquetes de amazon y mil sitios y jamás me han escrito después, ni siquiera un piropillo. Me habré vuelto ya una charo? Oh Dios mío!



Ja ja ja. No te enfades, pero si quieres que te subamos la moral puedes subir una fototetas y después te decimos cosas bonitas.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (21 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Y esto, señores... el feminismo no es otra cosa que el control ABSOLUTO del proceso de reproducción (aborto, anticoncepción, consentimiento sexual), y el estadio final de todo esto no es otro que PENAR LEGALMENTE la iniciativa sexual del 80% de hombres no top.



Tal que así.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2022)

Buen zasca

Debería viralizarse al máximo, por tonta del culo y bocazas


----------



## Gusman (22 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> pues que lo cuente por twitter y se hace famoso jjajaja



No le convendria ya que el tenia novia formal. Hoy madre de sus 2 hijos.
El marido de la secretaria cornudo ni sospecho nada o se hizo el tonto.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ago 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> efectivamente, yo también pienso que tanto hombres como mujeres tenemos la responsabilidad y tenemos que actuar en consecuencia.



Me parecen tan despreciables la conducta del hombre al que ya le han dado pistas claras de que se pire e insiste, como la de la mujer que rechaza un acercamiento educado de forma lo más humillante posible, solo por el hecho de que el que se acerca es un feo. 

Siempre ha habido unas reglas razonables, en las que no tienen que entrar ni el gobierno ni twitter. Distingamos y critiquemos al verdadero acosador (o 'molestador', aunque sea), pero no confundamos una cosa con la otra. 

Que en el mundo feminista lo que se está haciendo es que los feos del mundo sean humillados y hasta insultados cada vez que se acercan a una mujer.


----------

